# Is this fat bigotry, or not?



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm tired of arguing about this in chat... lol. I'm the lone voice in the wilderness. 

I think this post on peopleofwalmart.com is clearly fat bigotry (notice the caption, too).

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=6040

In fact, I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a more blatant example. 

However, the vocal majority (okay, two people to my one. lol) in chat disagrees, and says that site makes fun of everyone equally. While they clearly DO make fun of skinny people as well, it is for CHOICES they have made (bad fashion choices, etc), whereas with fat people they are blatantly making fun of their bodies, which, *at least in some cases* was not a choice. You pick out what to wear that day - you don't pick out whether or not to be an SSBBW that day. 

The other side (lol, sorry Sarah <3) also says if you laugh at SOME people on that site it's not fair to cry foul when they make fun of fatties. I feel very strongly that laughing at someone who chooses to plaster troll dolls all over the hood of their car is very different from laughing at someone fat and saying no one else would possibly want them. To me, it's apples and oranges.

I'm interested in seeing what more people have to say about this issue.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2009)

who cares though


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, thanks for your valuable contribution as usual, Dan.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2009)

but honestly it's a site about making fun of people, you're just giving it more web traffic by linking it and more brain traffic by thinking about it. people, on average, hate fat. a diss site will feature a prominent amount of that. it's not "fat bigotry" any more than linking an ugly person pic would be "ugly bigotry."


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2009)

Mock or don't mock.

It really is either cool or it's not, the reason for it be damned.

But yes, that in particular is fat bigotry.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 3, 2009)

More general class bigotry on peopleofwalmart.


----------



## Isa (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> snip
> 
> The other side (lol, sorry Sarah <3) also says if you laugh at SOME people on that site it's not fair to cry foul when they make fun of fatties. I feel very strongly that laughing at someone who chooses to plaster troll dolls all over the hood of their car is very different from laughing at someone fat and saying no one else would possibly want them. To me, it's apples and oranges.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what more people have to say about this issue.



I agree with the other side. It's not fair to get pissed when its convenient. The whole site was created to be cruel to a certain class of person, fat, thin and everything in between.

And yet I visit on the regular.


----------



## bdog (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope the National Association of Mullet Acceptance is just as outraged as we are.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 3, 2009)

bdog said:


> I hope the National Association of Mullet Acceptance is just as outraged as we are.



We all know you're cool, bdog. No need to show off. :bow:

-----

Ginny, It's evidence of stupid touched with a little fat phobia. But try educating the guy who runs the site. Better to put pro-fat effort elsewhere, I think. Maybe use this as a way to illustrate the silly side of bigotry at an academic conference? Could be good fodder for impolite banter at stuffy cocktail parties, too. Seriously!


----------



## Ash (Nov 3, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> More general class bigotry on peopleofwalmart.



Agree. 

Also, maybe they _are_ commenting on her bad fashion choices. Red booty shorts are a bad decision for anyone.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

Fat or Thin i think people should be able to wear what they want, i like how colourful and versatile the people who shop at Walmart are, but in saying that i think unless you are under 10 you should not be wearing cozzies to a shopping venue. 

The thing that i can't believe is that lady in the pink dress, fat or thin that is just so wrong. wear a longer dress in public if you want to wear no underwear 

As we do not have a Walmart here i have to ask those of you who shop there if thats how people really dress at walmart? If so i hope we get one here


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

That site is like LOLcats for mean people, lol. I have to admit, I spent 2 hours on that website and LOL'd more than once. Sure it makes me uneasy when they feature fat folks, but some of the pics have fat folks in them and not a word is mentioned about them. This website makes fun of a lifestyle.

The moral problem this website shows for me is are cameras on phones an invasion of privacy?


----------



## midnightrogue (Nov 3, 2009)

"i've heard of seeing eye dogs ,but seeing eye cattle?!"


come on that is funny!!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm interested in seeing what more people have to say about this issue.



Sure, it's bigotry. But why care when most of the site is stoopider than the people they're mocking?


----------



## annabellethecat (Nov 3, 2009)

I admit I have mixed feelings about that site. It is funny, but it definately has a mean streak and it is highschoolish, making fun of any one who is poor, uncool, fat, a "dork". Although some of the people on the site seem to invite ridicule with outlandish clothes, or a lack of clothes, some pics are mean because the people are just unfortunate. Of course it is never ok to make fun of a person just because of their weight, but if that person is also making a horrible fashion choice, that's a gray area.


----------



## bdog (Nov 3, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> We all know you're cool, bdog. No need to show off. :bow:



Fine... here's a real answer.

I once had an old and wrinkly coworker who would wear R-rated BDSM shit around halloween time... and you know what? It wasn't that attractive, and people made fun of her, but it wasn't phobia, and it wasn't bigotry, and it wasn't age-ism. It just was. The wal-mart woman isn't presenting herself in a way that would appeal to much of the FA crowd... the original comment (_which didn't even mention her weight_) was funny enough in a way consistent with the rest of the website.

On Halloween I was about 2 seconds away from getting in a fight over real fat bigotry. I don't think this is deserving of that much energy.


----------



## mrskeet (Nov 3, 2009)

If that were my woman I would have made love to her all night because I love bbw and love a bbw who sport short shorts that's my weakness so I wouldn't care what people say.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 3, 2009)

bdog said:


> On Halloween I was about 2 seconds away from getting in a fight over real fat bigotry. *I don't think this is deserving of that much energy.*




Any bigotry you almost went Mike Tyson over is worth more than a passing mention! Details?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 3, 2009)

Fat Bigotry? No.
Class Bigotry? Absolutely.

These are not amusing "fashion don'ts" snapped on pubic streets such as you see in fashion magazines. There are fat people and thin people on this site, the only thing they have in common is the clear inability to dress in a socially approved fashion *and* they shop at Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is, of course, a lower end store. The clear message is "look at how poor people dress because they're too dumb and socially unaware to look average."

Check out the FAQ on the site:


> How do I know if my picture is appropriate?
> 
> If you think the person would be classified as a Walmart shopper then chances are good it works. *Funny looking people, crazy outfits, the creepiest of the creepy, the ugliest of the ugly, and the straight up fucked up people of the world will do. *HOWEVER, we do not wish to poke fun at people who, through no fault of their own, are handicapped. Absolutely NO pictures of someone mentally or physically handicapped will be added to the sitewe arent complete dicks.



and then this:



> Im in a picture on your website and I want it taken down. How do I do that?
> 
> Well first of all let us say how proud we are that you figured out how to use a computer. Also, we would like to congratulate you on finally figuring out how to spell Wal-mart (that one L is tricky). If youre not a fan of your picture, simply email us and we will take it down, no problem. If you like your photo but hate the caption or comment send us an email and we can remove it.



So if you're poor and shop at Wal-Mart, you must be stupid, socially awkward, and unable to spell.


----------



## bdog (Nov 3, 2009)

bdog said:


> On Halloween I was about 2 seconds away from getting in a fight over real fat bigotry. I don't think this is deserving of that much energy.





Fascinita said:


> Any bigotry you almost went Mike Tyson over is worth more than a passing mention! Details?



*This* referred to the whole thing about Walmart... not what happened on Halloween.

Basically me and my buddy were drunk and just throwing out friendly/stupid comments out to all the people pouring out of the bars. "fuck yeah it's bruce lee" "oh shit you're all shiny" "Rarrrr it's a dinosaur!!" 

Then some dude about 15 feet away was talking shit to a group of people that contained some chubby chicks. I think they were trying to hail a cab. The guy then started talking some shit about them being fat.. I don't even recall. Then he walked away and I must've been unconsciously conveying my disgust because he starts yelling at me from down the street, "WAS I TALKING TO YOU? WAS I TALKING TO YOU??" I was angry and dumbfounded. I wish I had just charged him and popped him in the face but the reality was I was just kinda frozen with indecision. I think I just gave him a "dude.. what the fuck?" look and his buddy grabbed him and they walked on. What little remained of the evening was ruined by me going over all the things I could've/should've said and done. Shit like that always happens when you least expect it...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it's pretty much just her outfit. 

I read an interview with the creator of the site a while ago and they said they don't accept pictures of fat people in wheelchairs or on scooters or whatever because it just crosses the line. I'm sure a lot of people send in pictures of random fat people that get rejected because the person in the photo isn't wearing anything ridiculous or dragging their kid around on a leash or what have you.



mrskeet said:


> If that were my woman I would have made love to her all night because I love bbw and love a bbw who sport short shorts that's my weakness so I wouldn't care what people say.



*This.*


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh good god...They arent making fun of her fat they are making fun of her 1970's shorts and the fact the guy is walking around in public with his hand on her ass. Fat or thin thats ridiculous. Or they could be making fun of her hair...I mean any more bleach and it will all fall out. 
Now can we discuss whether the old guy with breast implants should or should not be teased. I feel its just wrong to make fun of him because he cant help that he is so fond of breasts that he got his own set.
http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=183


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2009)

Those of you arguing they're featuring that photo because it's JUST about her fashion choices, HOW can you think that's true with this caption slapped on that photo by the site administrator?

"This isnt prison buddy, you dont have to hang on to her. Trust me, no one is thinking about stealing her from you."

The CLEAR implication is that fat people don't have an abundance of sexual partners waiting in the wings. Please tell me how THAT is about fashion choices. 

It is absolutely not.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 3, 2009)

They're making fun of everyone, not just fat people.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2009)

Additionally, if they are making the fun of her wearing short shorts, where are the pictures of skinny girls wearing booty shorts? (NOT the ones where their butt cheeks are hanging out... this fat girl does NOT have her cheeks hanging out). ANY pictures of skinny girls wearing clothing have them waering something much more inappropriate or funky, or have a "wow, this is hot, WIN" vibe to the caption instead.

Even if this picture WERE just commenting on her fashion (which to me it seemes clear it is not), it would only serve as further evidence that there are TWO sets of fashion rules: one for skinny, "conventionally attractive" people, and one for fat people. If we show the same amount of skin as a skinny person, OH GOD, grossssssssssssss.  One of the comments sums it up nicely when it says "Fat people, I don't care if you're comfortable with your body, that doesn't mean I'm comfy with it." THIS is the precise attitude of far too many people - if I don't want to see it, you should have to go cover it up. Why should *I* have to change the way I live my life to make YOU not have to "endure" seeing my fat body presented in a sexualized way? I shouldn't. 

I will state for the record that I do NOT own a pair of booty shorts... lol. But I do see wearing skimpier clothes as a big F U to the greater world when I do it, and I hope that it makes people think about fashion boundaries when I'm out and about.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> One of the comments sums it up nicely when it says "Fat people, I don't care if you're comfortable with your body, that doesn't mean I'm comfy with it." THIS is the precise attitude of far too many people - if I don't want to see it, you should have to go cover it up. Why should *I* have to change the way I live my life to make YOU not have to "endure" seeing my fat body presented in a sexualized way? I shouldn't.



That is exactly what the whole size acceptance deal is all about though. You're fat and you're going to be fat whether people choose to talk shit about it or not. It's all about just staying true to who you are and not caving in when people make nasty comments. It's just how it is. If there were no fat people and everyone lost weight, something else would take it's place as the new thing to rip on. It's just how people are. Sometimes you have to roll with the punches or else you'll go insane. 

I think that is how it is for a lot of people. Roll with the punches and choose your battles wisely. It is one thing for some anonymous douche to make a comment on a message board that is antifat. It's another thing to walk into a job interview and have some one look you over and immediately decide you are to fat to get this job. That is the kind of shit that enrages me. Until then, I can't help what people like and dislike, but I can be my own person who does their thing without caring what other people think. 

Kind of like woman with man hand grafted onto her ass in that photo. STAY STRONG.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> That is exactly what the whole size acceptance deal is all about though. You're fat and you're going to be fat whether people choose to talk shit about it or not. It's all about just staying true to who you are and not caving in when people make nasty comments. It's just how it is. If there were no fat people and everyone lost weight, something else would take it's place as the new thing to rip on. It's just how people are. Sometimes you have to roll with the punches or else you'll go insane.
> 
> I think that is how it is for a lot of people. Roll with the punches and choose your battles wisely. It is one thing for some anonymous douche to make a comment on a message board that is antifat. It's another thing to walk into a job interview and have some one look you over and immediately decide you are to fat to get this job. That is the kind of shit that enrages me. Until then, I can't help what people like and dislike, but I can be my own person who does their thing without caring what other people think.
> 
> Kind of like woman with man hand grafted onto her ass in that photo. STAY STRONG.


Justin, that's a thoughtful post, and I appreciate it, and see your POV (I really do).

I think the difference is I can't see it and not respond to it. I can't NOT get a little angry, and want to DO something about it. Maybe the answer this time, for me, is just to present another POV in the comments to that photo that will likely be mocked and ridiculed, but know that some fat person somewhere might see it and think "Wow, maybe everyone DOESN'T think the same way." 

These emotions are what lead us (not just me) to activism, so I think trying to supress them is not necessarily the right thing, at least not for me.

I think you're right in that there's not really anywhere to go with this, for this particular site, because changing the status quo there is probably not going to happen. But if we recognize the bigotry HERE we're in a better position to recognize it next time, when perhaps we can do something about it.

That's what I want to happen here. It's probably an exercise in futility, but I had to at least try.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

She must have a mad thigh rash from walking round in those shorts!!! It would KILL me, lol. Must. Have. Cloth. Between. Legs.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 3, 2009)

See, but, this isn't fat bigotry.

You go to a site like that and you will see people being made fun of. Period. And yes, they DO make fun of skinny people as well, maybe you aren't looking hard enough.

Pick your battles. Random people on the internet = not a wise battle to pick.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 3, 2009)

annabellethecat said:


> I admit I have mixed feelings about that site. It is funny, but it definately has a mean streak and it is highschoolish, making fun of any one who is poor, uncool, fat, a "dork". Although some of the people on the site seem to invite ridicule with outlandish clothes, or a lack of clothes, some pics are mean because the people are just unfortunate. Of course it is never ok to make fun of a person just because of their weight, but if that person is also making a horrible fashion choice, that's a gray area.



Agree! Making fun of the unfortunate is never cool but some of these people are in on the joke. The guy with the iguana on his back, the lady with the pet pig, and the bicycle being defended by a rooster and a chihuahua were great.

Walmart has become main street in a lot of towns. Its the place people go to see and be seen -- for better or worse.

PS -- wish I could take pictures to show you guys what people wear to court here in Fresno. My favorites are the guys who wear wife beaters to domestic violence court.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2009)

Tooz said:


> See, but, this isn't fat bigotry.
> 
> You go to a site like that and you will see people being made fun of. Period. And yes, they DO make fun of skinny people as well, maybe you aren't looking hard enough.
> 
> Pick your battles. Random people on the internet = not a wise battle to pick.



Again - I disagree. They make fun of skinny people's fashion choices, not bodies, and don't joke about them being unable to get partners, like this post is clearly doing. 

But I do agree that this is not a battle to choose. 

I just also think it's an opportunity for friendly debate and maybe a little education here, and I don't see that as a bad thing.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You pick out what to wear that day - you don't pick out whether or not to be an SSBBW that day.



Well.. fat doesn't just happen all on its own. 

I'm less offended by the caption than I am by the comments in the comments section. Those are some seriously ignorant people. The caption didn't bother me simply because on that website it's expected, they make fun of anyone who is different.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in the camp that finds these sites (and even this picture) to be just about general mockery of everyone, and even more about class discrimination than size discrimination. Of course whenever there is a fat person, people will make all the typical, tired comments, because that is the world we live in.

But seriously, I can't be alone in thinking that lady is pretty hot rocking those short shorts, can I? Work it girl. Don't worry about the haters, sister, do your thing.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree that it's fat bigotry. Beside this website one of things comics comment on is how fat people are who shop at Wal-Mart. The website seems to focus on poor people and perhaps people who are mentally ill or drug addicts. Yes, people make poor fashion choices. I just hate when people make fun of anyone.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Lamia said:


> I agree that it's fat bigotry. Beside this website one of things comics comment on is how fat people are who shop at Wal-Mart. The website seems to focus on poor people and perhaps people who are mentally ill or drug addicts. Yes, people make poor fashion choices. I just hate when people make fun of anyone.



I see it sooo differently. These are the types of people I am related to, lol. I came from a redneck environment. My dads idea of dressing up is a pair of overalls. For realz. And I grew up dirt poor...so I can understand WHY you would need a wooden tailgate with Chevy sprayed on it, lol. The website is a bit mean, but it's also a bit funny if you have been there.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I see it sooo differently. These are the types of people I am related to, lol. I came from a redneck environment. My dads idea of dressing up is a pair of overalls. For realz. And I grew up dirt poor...so I can understand WHY you would need a wooden tailgate with Chevy sprayed on it, lol. The website is a bit mean, but it's also a bit funny if you have been there.



I grew up rural and sometimes people make do with what they have. My dad is always rigging up something rather than go buy the appropriate part needed. I can giggle at my dad and tease him because I love him. If anyone else does I'll break their neck.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Lamia said:


> I grew up rural and sometimes people make do with what they have. My dad is always rigging up something rather than go buy the appropriate part needed. I can giggle at my dad and tease him because I love him. If anyone else does I'll break their neck.



Yeah I hear ya. I grew up rural as well. Salmon Idaho rural...nearest town over 75 people is 2.5 hours away. People make do with all sorts there...that's why I can see the humour in it. And now living in England...that lifestyle seems a lifetime ago.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 3, 2009)

It's not fat bigotry. It's just making fun of people. I think you're making this something it's not, and I don't understand why. Why are we being so overly sensitive over a website like this? Did we lose the battle of 4-Chan, so we need a new enemy?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 3, 2009)

I shop at Wal-Mart. Sometimes, I make unfortunate decisions before I leave home ... like, throwing on an old pair of shapeless sweat pants, shaking my fingers through my hair and calling it combed, slipping my feet into a pair of Crocs and thinking it good enough. I don't give two shakes what the others shoppers think of my appearance ... although I wouldn't test that by being intentionally provocative, either. I'm just ... kind of a slob, when I want to be.

I'm not poor, not trailer trash, not uneducated, not clueless. On the socio-economic scale, I'd be considered at least upper-middle class. I'm well educated. But take a look at me in my stained t-shirt, cowlicks sticking out of my head at odd angles, no make-up, clogs with mismatched socks ... you wouldn't know it. And ... who cares?!!?! I don't shop at Wal-Mart to impress my neighbors. I shop at Wal-Mart because I'm cheap. I shop at Wal-Mart while looking messy and unkempt because I don't care.


Yeah, I think it's clearly making fun of fat people, in a way that thinner people aren't mocked. I don't think it's as much about class as some people are making it out to be, although there are parody/mocking elements of that ... but the actual shoppers? Why are we assuming that they are poor, backwards, ill, unable to make good decisions, socio-economically challenged? 

If I saw my pic at that site ... I'd cringe ... and I'd also think: Well. Yeah, I do look tacky as all hell. I'm out shopping at Wal-Mart, not walking the red carpet. I assume that most people who throw on whatever they find heaped on the floor of their messy closets before heading out in public ... just don't care, either.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I shop at Wal-Mart. Sometimes, I make unfortunate decisions before I leave home ... like, throwing on an old pair of shapeless sweat pants, shaking my fingers through my hair and calling it combed, slipping my feet into a pair of Crocs and thinking it good enough. I don't give two shakes what the others shoppers think of my appearance ... although I wouldn't test that by being intentionally provocative, either. I'm just ... kind of a slob, when I want to be.
> 
> I'm not poor, not trailer trash, not uneducated, not clueless. On the socio-economic scale, I'd be considered at least upper-middle class. I'm well educated. But take a look at me in my stained t-shirt, cowlicks sticking out of my head at odd angles, no make-up, clogs with mismatched socks ... you wouldn't know it. And ... who cares?!!?! I don't shop at Wal-Mart to impress my neighbors. I shop at Wal-Mart because I'm cheap. I shop at Wal-Mart while looking messy and unkempt because I don't care.
> 
> ...




But Traci, you don't have a mullet! lol


On another note...another site I like is There I fixed it


----------



## Weeze (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I see it sooo differently. These are the types of people I am related to, lol. I came from a redneck environment. My dads idea of dressing up is a pair of overalls. For realz. And I grew up dirt poor...so I can understand WHY you would need a wooden tailgate with Chevy sprayed on it, lol. The website is a bit mean, but it's also a bit funny if you have been there.



Quoting because she said it soooo much better than I could.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I grew up rural as well. Salmon Idaho rural...nearest town over 75 people is 2.5 hours away. People make do with all sorts there...that's why I can see the humour in it. And now living in England...that lifestyle seems a lifetime ago.



I think we understand each other, D. I grew up in a small rural area in Southern/Central Illinois, and we do speak redneck fluently there. The people of Wal-Mart, they're MY peeps. 

My father never met a garage sale bargain that he couldn't dicker down for almost nothing and then return it to Wal-Mart as defective, (sans receipt, original packaging, any appearance at all that it was ever new in the given century) and indignantly, if they gave him any lip at all. I was, and remain, amazed at the cons he pulled. Not commenting about the ethics of this practice (it's obvious) ... but come on, he's my dearly departed *father* ... and ... he's a People of Wal-Mart too. And I loved him as my own :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> But Traci, you don't have a mullet! lol
> 
> 
> On another note...another site I like is There I fixed it



Oh, and who says I'm not (unintentionally, at times) sporting the Kate Gosselin reverse mullet?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2009)

bdog said:


> I hope the National Association of Mullet Acceptance is just as outraged as we are.



bingo but both bothgunsblazing and pretty OTM


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 3, 2009)

I think part of the issue is accepting that hubris and bigotry are by no means mutually exclusive? In fact they're more or less symbiotic; they depend on one another for survival. Who's to say which came first? Arrogant assholes select the easiest available targets for persecution/ridicule because they're not equipped to handle anyone who actually fights back or has protected social standing. Some seem to believe fat people exist just so they'll still have someone to feel superior to. 

I say let them mock, hoot and giggle themselves into a snot-bubble-pride-fest of gloating and derision. Hopefully it'll cut down on their time for breeding and kicking kittens. :happy:

Good thread btw, Ginny. :bow:


----------



## bdog (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Again - I disagree. They make fun of skinny people's fashion choices, not bodies, and don't joke about them being unable to get partners, like this post is clearly doing.
> 
> But I do agree that this is not a battle to choose.
> 
> I just also think it's an opportunity for friendly debate and maybe a little education here, and I don't see that as a bad thing.



Well they're making funny of a lot more than just their fashion choices. A thin gal wears a shirt that says life guard and their comment is, "I wouldn't let her guard a shoe." 

The site operators are completely aware of the fact that they're being pricks. They're not holding themselves up as a respectable way to act or treat people. That's why I don't consider it bigotry. 

I think FAs deal with this stuff a little differently because for us we knew about all the attitudes... and we had to decide to face them anyway or live a closeted life. Like one day we woke up and said, "ok.. my friends might give me shit. strangers might give me shit. my mom won't like this. bring it on, world." So sites like this were already internally accepted to some degree. Some BBWs didn't necessarily make that choice.. Many did.. many haven't... some never will.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 3, 2009)

It has nothing to do with size, it has to do with dignity. ALL people, regardless of size, can show some dignity. Showing up in public (Walmart or otherwise) in clothing that is 3 sizes too small, stained beyond belief, showing parts that shouldn't be shown in public, etc. is going to be commented upon, and not favorably.


----------



## midnightrogue (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe;1310605
I think the difference is I can't see it and not respond to it. I can't NOT get a little angry said:


> all you can do in this case is put a comment airing your viewpoint in the relevant box. the simple fact is that the majority of people i encounter do not want to see larger women dressed in revealing clothes. for a lot of people their gut reaction is to be repulsed which leads to them making mocking comments both in everyday life and in comments on internet sites. that does'nt make it right but it also does'nt make them all bad people


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyway Vice's DOs and DON'Ts are a million times better than peopleofwalmart, especially when Hell Rell comments. The "OMG WOULD BE A DO IF IT WERE AN ASIAN CHICK" not so much.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Even better:

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=5683


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL, this must make me a fat bigot too, cuz I find this absolutely deplorable:

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=5689

Who goes out like this?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, this must make me a fat bigot too, cuz I find this absolutely deplorable:
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=5689
> 
> Who goes out like this?



You have to be the only "FA???" that I have ever heard complain about a belly showing. Seriously. Worse fashion crimes have been committed.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 3, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, this must make me a fat bigot too, cuz I find this absolutely deplorable:
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=5689
> 
> Who goes out like this?





BigBellySSBBW said:


> You have to be the only "FA???" that I have ever heard complain about a belly showing. Seriously. Worse fashion crimes have been committed.



Well, I do have to say I'd rather be dead than go out like that...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Well, I do have to say I'd rather be dead than go out like that...



lol, I know, I wouldn't go out like that, but I've seen girls who have and mike is always taking a peek.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 3, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, this must make me a fat bigot too, cuz I find this absolutely deplorable:
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=5689
> 
> Who goes out like this?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh my god I just laughed so hard at ........

"This is more of a safety concern than anything else. Seriously, I’m concerned that some little kid is about to take a button to the eyes. How bad would that scar him? Honestly people lets think of the kids before we go out in public."

Ive never heard of this website before, but I just had a looksie through it and to be honest, its equally as demeaning to ALL people if you ask me. An to be fair, Im a fat girl, I dont hate on fat people but if I saw some poor lass walking around dressed in red booty shorts, and a tiny vest top, whatever size she was Id be like 'Oh dear lord, get Gok in ere'

The best thing is, that girl in those shorts aint even that big! Just bad bad bad baddddddddddddddddddddd outfit choice....but her fella digs her....so who the hell cares....the way he's holding onto her, shes having the last laugh cause she's going home after wallmart to GET.IT.ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 3, 2009)

mrskeet said:


> If that were my woman I would have made love to her all night because I love bbw and love a bbw who sport short shorts that's my weakness so I wouldn't care what people say.



Bravo!  ....


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 3, 2009)

Ginny,

RE: people claiming that the site makes fun of poor people and that the fat angle is irrelevant.

I know you know this, but wanted to post this reminder that "the highest rates of obesity occur among population groups with the highest poverty rates and the least education" (that's from the PubMed site of the NIH.)

Fat and class go together like linguini and marinara. 

Which is to say that the poorer you are, the fatter you are. And the fatter you are, the poorer you are.

This guy's website may not be the best place to educate anyone about weight bigotry and its real life impact on fat people, but Dims certainly seems like just the place to do it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 3, 2009)

It seems like the site is there to make fun of anything that it can--anything that is "okay" to make fun of, including fat. It does seem like fat bigotry--woven tightly w/ class--is an acceptable element in how people are made fun of-- especially with an eye toward people who shouldn't be "allowed" to wear that [whatever]. But...

...but. There's nothing to note after that. I mean, is any of the site okay? (I'd argue no, even if some of it makes me laugh--feels kind of privacy-violating.) And I think this:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> While they clearly DO make fun of skinny people as well, it is for CHOICES they have made (bad fashion choices, etc), whereas with fat people they are blatantly making fun of their bodies, which, *at least in some cases* was not a choice. You pick out what to wear that day - you don't pick out whether or not to be an SSBBW that day



Is actually sort of dangerous territory to occupy argumentatively here. I understand the distinction you're making; however, the implication in that idea--the way you are shaping that it's not okay to make fun of some people--is by saying it's okay to make fun of others. That's an uncomfortable place, not to mention that calling anything a "bad fashion choice" is subjective, no matter how ridiculous people may seem in this context. Where do you draw the line.

I guess that's why I think the site's an odd place to focus much indignant energy. It's not a resolvable thing, except by making more negative distinctions about people.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 3, 2009)

WTH...after two hours on two different nights of debating Ginny on this how did I miss this thread?!?! 

I haven't read all of the replies yet, but I will say what I said to begin with.

Making fun is making fun. It's simply not OK to make fun of some guy who has gold paint all over his face, clearly he's addicted to huffing...the same way it's not OK to make fun of a girl in shorts that are overly short who happens to be 300lbs. What about all of the pics where someone has pissed themselves...I'm sure that medical issue isn't any more fun than being called out for being fat...probably worse. 

To me they are the same thing. If you're going to laugh at someone you're going to laugh at someone, pick your poison. It's unfair to cherry pick. You don't know anyone's circumstance.

It's a very slippery slope when you join in making fun of someone for any reason. People do it all of the time...trying to classify what's OK and what's not is a personal choice. For me I feel it's hypocritical to say I'm going to laugh at someone's neon colored pants but not someone who decided to wear lingerie to go grocery shopping...and yes some of those outfits regardless of size are mere loin cloths.

Like I said last night, if someone doesn't like the fat remarks: 

A) Stop laughing at the other people
B) Stop visiting 
C) Start emailing the website owner

FTR I do check out peopleofwalmart all the time and I laugh at the vast majority.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 3, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I'm in the camp that finds these sites (and even this picture) to be just about general mockery of everyone, and even more about class discrimination than size discrimination. Of course whenever there is a fat person, people will make all the typical, tired comments, because that is the world we live in.
> 
> But seriously, *I can't be alone in thinking that lady is pretty hot rocking those short shorts,* can I? Work it girl. Don't worry about the haters, sister, do your thing.



You are so not alone! The caption is way off base!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Sugar, I couldn't have said it better!!!! Making fun of people is fun! It's mean as all hell....but then again, I love south park just because it makes fun of all the things we aren't supposed to make fun of.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Sugar, I couldn't have said it better!!!! Making fun of people is fun! It's mean as all hell....but then again, I love south park just because it makes fun of all the things we aren't supposed to make fun of.



LOL Donni you crack me up.

I mean...to me it's six of one, half a dozen of another. It's not right, but people do it...I do it. 

If the site only showed fat people in horrible getups then I'd say we've got a problem. As it stands...it is pointing out the absurd shit that shows up at walmart.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 3, 2009)

FA's on here have even stated that they like to go to Wal-Mart because of all the fatties there... 

I think those pics are funny, and I agree they make fun of everyone.


----------



## mrskeet (Nov 3, 2009)

Like I said I see nothing wrong I love bbw and if I'm dating a bbw and she is sporting daisy dukes so what it's not what you wear it's how you carry yourself. People need to stop worrying about the next person.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it has more to do with the fact that I can see her entire ass and his hand appears to be glued to it (hence the hang on comment)

ETA: Just looked around on the site a bit more, saw 2 fat girls.. one being made fun of for the shirt she was wearing and the second being made fun of because her boobs were hanging out so it's not like they only point out size.


----------



## Oirish (Nov 3, 2009)

The comments on the site are dflefinitely making fun of her weight. The original poster of the photo may have been. It seemed to be the case. Mostly it seemed the op was poking fun at the fact the guy was grabbing her ass and that she looked like her outfit was at one time a hotters girl Halloween costume. It was trashy and I had a laugh. Not because she was fat (I'm here after all, right?) but because it is a trashy pic. I have the same reaction seeing skinny girls dressed similarly at the mall. It's likely fat bashing but the entire site is devoted to poking fun of Wal-Mart shoppers. Why care? I actually agree with Exile in that this site is just for making fun of people so of course there will be significant fat bigotry. Doesn't make it right but it's the truth. I really expected something far worse to be honest.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 4, 2009)

I adore the site. 


I wish I could say there are more 'hot messes' than absolute horror cases but that would be a lie. Look in the mirror before you leave the house, people.


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't look upon this as fat bigotry; I see it as an opportunity to clarify what is acceptable in public places and what is not. If you happen to walk out of your house looking like a raving unwashed asshole, own up to the consequences of your actions and take the pain of public mockery on the site; it was a decision you made. 

Yes, for the record, it's wrong to make fun of people, but it's human nature; it's not going to go away (political cartoons, anyone?) What makes this worthy of discussion is the fact that we don't all agree on what is acceptable and what is not, as in the case with the red booty shorts.


----------



## DennisJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ginny,
That girl is gorgeous, and I'd love to be that guy who's lucky enough to be with her. Posted on that website or not I'd feel very proud and fortunate. After seeing that vision I'm in no shape to to judge. So I'll just take your side.
Hugs,
Dennis


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 5, 2009)

Not to offend the people who just love to go there but I found the entire site overtly cruel and the author not very clever with the captions at all. Overall I found it too dull and contrived to take any serious offense to it. I prefer Cake Wrecks myself. :happy: I will say though that for most of the ones that seem to poke fun at fat people, the author never points at their fat directly. You're not certain if the author finds their fat repulsive or their fashion sense, both of which could be called in to question. What really made me stop reading was actually something awful the author said about a skinny woman. The author was clearly disparaging her for her weight and mentioned it outright. On top of the socio economic marginalization, the fashion commentary, the crazy cars and the bigoted captions there's hardly anything one can't find offensive there. I've lost the taste for stupid people trying to be funny with tepid comebacks so I don't look anymore.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Not to offend the people who just love to go there but I found the entire site overtly cruel and the author not very clever with the captions at all. Overall I found it too dull and contrived to take any serious offense to it. I prefer Cake Wrecks myself. :happy: I will say though that for most of the ones that seem to poke fun at fat people, the author never points at their fat directly. You're not certain if the author finds their fat repulsive or their fashion sense, both of which could be called in to question. What really made me stop reading was actually something awful the author said about a skinny woman. The author was clearly disparaging her for her weight and mentioned it outright. On top of the socio economic marginalization, the fashion commentary, the crazy cars and the bigoted captions there's hardly anything one can't find offensive there. I've lost the taste for stupid people trying to be funny with tepid comebacks so I don't look anymore.



I agree that it's pretty tacky and most of the photos are just ... not very funny. But for the most part, I think that people who go out in public wearing a snuggie and a pair of crocs or skimpy shorts with chunks 'o ass hanging out DO ALREADY know better. They just don't care. Hell, I want to *be* the Snuggie-wearing fool. Thus far, it's just never occured to me that it can be a legitimate part of my outdoors wardrobe  When I go out looking like I just threw on the first wrinkly old thing that I can get my hands on (and sometimes, I do), I wouldn't be at all surprised to know that some amused group of kids hangin' behind me were having some fun at my expense. So long as I don't have to HEAR them going at it, it's all cool (or SEE them taking pics to post at People of Walmart ...)


----------



## mergirl (Nov 5, 2009)

DennisJ said:


> Ginny,
> That girl is gorgeous, and I'd love to be that guy who's lucky enough to be with her. Posted on that website or not I'd feel very proud and fortunate. After seeing that vision I'm in no shape to to judge. So I'll just take your side.
> Hugs,
> Dennis


But.. you can't even see her face!! 
She could have a face like an arsehole!! 
lmao..
Though.. if i was single i 'would' date her arse!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 5, 2009)

You know, after thinking about it...I am jealous of all of those people in those pictures. They don't give a fuck what people think. At least I assume that's it. I used to be like that. Either you like me or you don't....fuck everyone else. It must be so freeing to be able to do anything or dress how you feel comfortable...or sport the haircut you like them most and giving the bird to the rest of society. It is admirable.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 5, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> Yes, for the record, it's wrong to make fun of people, but it's human nature; it's not going to go away (political cartoons, anyone?) What makes this worthy of discussion is the fact that we don't all agree on what is acceptable and what is not, as in the case with the red booty shorts.



I think I agree with you, if I'm being thoroughly realistic. But I kind of wish making fun of people was *not * a part of human nature. _Sigh._


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 5, 2009)

Great minds discuss ideas; Average minds discuss events; Small minds discuss people. -Eleanor Roosevelt :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 5, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> You know, after thinking about it...I am jealous of all of those people in those pictures. They don't give a fuck what people think. At least I assume that's it. I used to be like that. Either you like me or you don't....fuck everyone else. It must be so freeing to be able to do anything or dress how you feel comfortable...or sport the haircut you like them most and giving the bird to the rest of society. It is admirable.



That may be why that site doesn't appeal to me. I just don't care. Other than if someone has something on that I totally like or want, I'm pretty indifferent.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Great minds discuss ideas; Average minds discuss events; Small minds discuss people. -Eleanor Roosevelt :bow:



And what about those of us who do all 3? lol.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 5, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And what about those of us who do all 3? lol.


IQurious.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And what about those of us who do all 3? lol.



You simply are not allowed to do all three...or have the ability! Follow the profound quote! 

My roomie is someone who will run to the store in some of the worst clothing. LOL He simply does not care. It is not depression ( well, that's a call usually kept for women...of course )...he is not crying out for help...he just does not care what he looks like when he is picking up some milk and dental floss. Now, when he is teaching....he is nicely groomed. I envy people who live so freely. I just won't go to a store with him, when he is wearing those red sweatpants, and a teeshirt my Mom gave him, from some casino. Noooooooo. LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2009)

What bothers me more that the pics are the comments here about how she shouldn't go out in public like that. I spend most of the summers in short shorts and tank or bikini tops. I don't give a shit about what people think but it really angers me that fat women HERE - criticize her. WTF????????


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't care what I wear as long as I have my man servant behind me with his hand on my ass at all times. 

Nothing is more important.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2009)

If Wayne puts his hand on my ass - I'm more than OK with it. If people don't like it - tough shit.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 5, 2009)

I just can't believe that I spent more than a minute looking at the pics and reading the captions. That is perhaps the most blatantly offensive site on the internet. Its main purpose is to belittle people (of all genders, age, background, shapes and sizes) just for humor sake. I don't think I found ONE pic there that wasn't one form of bigotry or another--although as I said, I didnt stay long.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> I just can't believe that I spent more than a minute looking at the pics and reading the captions. That is perhaps the most blatantly offensive site on the internet. Its main purpose is to belittle people (of all genders, age, background, shapes and sizes) just for humor sake. I don't think I found ONE pic there that wasn't one form of bigotry or another--although as I said, I didnt stay long.



if you think that's bad....head on over to http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Main_Page if you want offensive.

Makes this thread look like The Onion


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 5, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And what about those of us who do all 3? lol.



Well, Eleanor didn't have Wal-Mart or the Internet so her perspective is based on dated evidence. Also the woman was quite homely and her husband was a philanderer. She was probably just feeling a little sensitive when she said that?  Really I just threw in her well-known quote to agitate the small-minded.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 5, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> if you think that's bad....head on over to http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Main_Page if you want offensive.
> 
> Makes this thread look like The Onion



Can I just ask what the point of linking to that page was?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 5, 2009)

encyclopedia dramatica is superb. i couldn't be prouder that a photo i took is permanently lodged in one of fatty entries.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 5, 2009)

OH!  One thing I did find really funny was the authors attempt to ridicule a tall skinny woman in the refrigerator section of Walmart. She had on very short cutoff jeans, a tiny halter, some flip flops, her bottle blonde hair was piled high on top of her head in an unkempt ponytail. The author made some bland snarky comment about her skimpy attire. Then underneath the photo credits read "[sometown], TX." I howled. It's 115 degrees in the shade in Texas during the summer. The refrigerator section at Walmart was probably the only place anyone could escape bursting in to flames in that whole town. If she had on more clothing she'd look rediculous compared to everyone else who was probably wearing the same thing. lol Some of the conclusions drawn were so ignorant I could barely refrain from shouting at the author through the monitor.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry.
I'm going to be BRUTALLY Honest.

If you are fat. 
ANY Size of Fat.
And you choose to dress in such a HORRIFIC, TRASHY manor. 
You Deserve to be picked on. 


..Srsly. If she put on some damn clothes, I Don't think they would've made fun of her. 

OR Maybe they would've.

It IS a website built on making fun of -people-. [In general. PEOPLE in General. ]


----------



## Sugar (Nov 6, 2009)

No one. No. One. EVER. *Deserves* to be picked on. EVER.

Are their clothing choices poor? Yes. Do I think this is bigotry? No. 

I'm finding this hard to swallow as honest, but rather a skewed view of what is acceptable. 

It's mean to make fun of people. People do it all the time. People laugh at it. That doesn't mean anyone ever _deserves_ it. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm sorry.
> I'm going to be BRUTALLY Honest.
> 
> If you are fat.
> ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 6, 2009)

I Respect your opinion.
It is very warm, it is very kind. 

I am becoming a cold person, I suppose.
But I do very much so, and with ut-most sincerity, Apologize if I have offended you.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Respect your opinion.
> It is very warm, it is very kind.
> 
> I am becoming a cold person, I suppose.
> But I do very much so, and with ut-most sincerity, Apologize if I have offended you.



I am not looking for an apology, but thank you.

I am trying to make it clear that no one _deserves _to me made fun of...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I am trying to make it clear that no one _deserves _to me made fun of...



I totally agree. I do think most people who are realistic about the world we live in may _expect_ to get made fun of when they go out dressed in a way that deviates from the so-called "norm" or crosses the lines of "acceptability." But do they _deserve _ it? No. 

And I'm on board with everyone who gave props to people who just wear what they want and don't let other people's standards dictate what they can and cannot wear. Fat, thin, average, whatever - I respect people who wear what they like and just work it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm sorry.
> I'm going to be BRUTALLY Honest.
> 
> If you are fat.
> ...



If I'm out dressed in whatever it is I want to be dressed in and somebody makes fun of me with some insane notion that I deserve it then I suppose they deserve whatever action I or my associates choose to exact upon them in return. At my worst I could hold a beer can in one hand and flick a cigarette with the other with pinpoint accuracy and sneer, "Shut up man," without missing a single step -- in heels too!  Now not so much, but the sneer is still there at least. lol


----------



## mergirl (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going food shopping tonight- I will be wearing joggy bottoms (sweat pants), an old comfy t-shirt, my magic hat (the name i give my wooly hat with ear flaps because it blocks out noise and i love it) and jesus sandals and socks/maby my converse trainers. I shall be at the Morrisons in Stevenson around 6ish if anyone wants to take pics of me JUST NOT GIVING A FUCK ABOUT WHAT PERFECT STRANGERS THINK OF THE CLOTHES I AM WEARING TO PICK OUT GROCERIES then please do so. Its not like i'm going to a film premier..i will be humping bags of cat litter and dog food into a trolly and i dont want to get any of my sparking ball gowns dirty! SRSLY.. If you laugh at people for what they wear you should get a life..its just clothes...and going shopping.. hahaha i mean.. come on. People who wear gold lame belly tops, turquoise velure sweat pants and flip flops are my heroes!! They dress how THEY like in the way that makes THEM feel beautiful or in a way that makes THEM comfy! Its the people that have to wear designer lables before they dare tremble out of the door with imaginary jugemental eyes on them that i feel sorry for.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 6, 2009)

double post.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm sorry.
> I'm going to be BRUTALLY Honest.
> 
> If you are fat.
> ...



Yeah, that is pretty much the same logic that some people have with ALL fat people, regardless of how they're dressed. 

How dare they leave house all *fat* like that?! Don't they know or care that it's offensive to my eyes? I better stare and say things under my breath or else they may never be aware of their own fatness!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2009)

How incredibly judgmental of you. 

I put on the least amount of clothing I can in the summer - just like everyone else. If you don't like it - don't look. I'm over 400 lbs - it took me years to be this comfortable in my skin. This is not my problem - it's yours. You fix *your attitude* - I'm happy with mine and my short shorts.




Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm sorry.
> I'm going to be BRUTALLY Honest.
> 
> If you are fat.
> ...


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 6, 2009)

> I put on the least amount of clothing I can in the summer - just like everyone else. If you don't like it - don't look. I'm over 400 lbs - it took me years to be this comfortable in my skin. This is not my problem - it's yours. You fix *your attitude* - I'm happy with mine and my short shorts.



I have often wondered if people who are fat and dress in hotpants etc like those in the pictures think that they are skinner than they really are or have Sandie's attitude.

Sandie I seriously <3 your attitude on this, more power to you, keep on wearing those shorts...


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm sorry.
> I'm going to be BRUTALLY Honest.
> 
> If you are fat.
> ...



You know when i was a freshman in high school we were very very poor. I would say white trash poor. I was also very large. Large enough that you couldn't find anything at the clothing bins in the charity stores. I had one pair of jeans, and 2 shirts , and one raggedly old sweater. I wore those day after day. I was made fun of constantly. My jeans wore down and had patches and i still had to wear them To this day i remember how it felt to be made fun of for what i wore and i didnt do it out of some rebel kid crap, no comfort thing , i just wore what i had. When you laugh at people on these sites, you don't know the story. Yeah they may just have horrible fashion taste, they may like what they wear. It isn't your business. What bothers me is that as a person who was made fun of due to what she wore, i would never find it ok to make fun of others. I raised my children to not do that and if any of my friends do that , they know they will catch hell from me. Why has it become ok for us to make fun of others just because we had it done to us?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 6, 2009)

Once again. I Sincerely Apologize for offending you all.

I Understand your responses completely. 
However, Coldly, I Stand by my statement. 


Yes, I did not know her story. I do not know why she chose to dress that way.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Once again. I Sincerely Apologize for offending you all.
> 
> I Understand your responses completely.
> However, Coldly, I Stand by my statement.
> ...



Why are you apologizing? I find the site funny as hell and I don't apologize to anyone for it. We're all different with varying degrees of humour. That's life!

Suck it up!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Why are you apologizing? I find the site funny as hell and I don't apologize to anyone for it. We're all different with varying degrees of humour. That's life!
> 
> Suck it up!



She basically said if you are fat, cover it up.

I find the site funny too and I'm not sorry. But to come on dimensions and saw ewww if you are fat cover it up!!!


It's kinda like saying, you are so ugly, don't leave the house without a mask on!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> She basically said if you are fat, cover it up.
> 
> I find the site funny too and I'm not sorry. But to come on dimensions and saw ewww if you are fat cover it up!!!
> 
> ...




I don't see where she said that at all. These people are dressing DOWN in a big way. There are a lot of average-sized people on that site that dress horrifically as well. Short shorts on ANYONE is grotesque. Haha.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 6, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't see where she said that at all. These people are dressing DOWN in a big way. There are a lot of average-sized people on that site that dress horrifically as well. Short shorts on ANYONE is grotesque. Haha.



I can't speak for Donni, but...YPP did say that they "deserved" to be made fun of...

Again can't speak for others but that's pure rubbish in my book. No one deserves it...ever.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't see where she said that at all. These people are dressing DOWN in a big way. There are a lot of average-sized people on that site that dress horrifically as well. Short shorts on ANYONE is grotesque. Haha.



She said this....only about fat people....didnt include everyone...just fat people. "any size of fat"

If you are thin you can dress like shit. If you are fat you best be glam to go to walmart.



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm sorry.
> I'm going to be BRUTALLY Honest.
> 
> If you are fat.
> ...



So yeah. Sounds like fat hatred/bigotry

ETA: like I said before...it's like saying ugly people, any type of ugly, should not leave the house without a pretty mask on.


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking over the direction this thread has taken, I'm getting the impression that saying anything derogatory about questionable fashion choices made by fat people is forbidden or highly frowned upon. Anyone else, such as those who go out of their way to pimp their rides with reindeer, trolls, or toy dinosaurs, should be left alone, and while not nearly the cardinal sin as taking pot shots at fat people, no one should be saying anything about them either.

I wouldn't start any such website, but I believe that those who *purposely* move into the line of fire in this vein can reasonably expect to be the subject of mockery. If I walk into Walmart wearing an obvious pimp costume, for example, I would fully expect to be on the site before I got back home. Anyone who decided to mock a complete stranger on the spot for personal style is also asking for trouble, as I would not be suprised if someone wearing a live raccoon were to be armed, or at least violent when provoked.

What is so offensive about finding a twenty year old stretch Suburban with five doors on each side, and a deer head with a red scarf on the homemade roof to be undesirable? It is clearly not made to be a thing of beauty; it looks like it hasn't been washed in years and has body damage. I don't believe this is about the less fortunate, about fat people, gay people, or anything along those lines. It's about class, and anyone who displays a lack of it in a public place through their clothing or personal style isn't likely to be interviewed to verify this; people will simply draw their own conclusions, as they do about everyone else they see. If you are the fat person who is the subject of derision and you don't care, I respect your strength of character and resolve to be true to yourself. To everyone else, if you would be offended by being on the site, do what you are able to do to avoid it. Stifling the opinions of others is not what I would consider constructive.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess I just don't feel the need to pick apart* every.little.thing*.

As much as we wish that every size will be accepted it will never be so in the world we live in. I personally don't like to give anyone any extra fodder to laugh about.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 6, 2009)

The thing that I find frustrating is how some of the people who know the most about how hurtful it is to be made fun of, are the first in line to make fun of others. As a fat person, even though I haven't experienced tons of ridicule, I have had my share, and find it more healing and freeing to try to encourage other people instead of tearing them down for superficial reasons. The more I make fun of people's appearance, the more I feel confined to some narrow understanding of what is good/beautiful/acceptable according to some arbitrary definition, and that feels bad. 

And yes, sure, the people on this site could "Do something about it" to avoid making themselves the objects of ridicule...but isn't that the same thing a lot of fat-haters just say about all fat people? Is that really the main idea and value we want to be spreading?


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 6, 2009)

I think that while your comparison has merit, it is much easier to decide which hat you'll wear to the store and whether it will match your shirt, as opposed to what waistline you'll be sporting that day. I feel our bodies are a work in progress, while our personal style as expressed through our clothes and cars are in a different category, and the question of values is answered by the gathering of those who feel some of the things on the site are an example of undesirable style, or styles of which the viewers are not expected to approve. 

This is not a new thing; it's been done in various grocery store tabloids for years. Questions of whose gown at the SAG awards was a hit or a miss, whose sneakers and tuxedo were edgy, etc. have been around for a long time, and this is just the same thing applied to everyday people. I just don't believe it's a serious issue to size acceptance.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2009)

You know what?
You can weigh 10 Pounds.
Your STILL. TECHNICALLY. FAT. 

If There is FAT on you.
You are a size of FAT. 


[/End]

PS:_
Oh yeah, I hate Fat People._ You Figured out my huge secret. That's like TOTALLY why I joined this site. So I could be a Closet-Hater. I've just TOTALLY been waiting for the best time to make my Anti-Fat move and then BAM! 

[PPS- SARCASM INCASE NOBODY REALIZES IT]
:/ I'm just done. I can't believe .. I'm just.. done.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 7, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> You know what?
> You can weigh 10 Pounds.
> Your STILL. TECHNICALLY. FAT.
> 
> ...



That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read. 

Just accept that you said something insensitive and move on. You've already apologized, whoever doesn't accept it then that's their problem. Saying more insensitive, and now really stupid, things is just going to make it worse.


----------



## name2come (Nov 7, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm tired of arguing about this in chat... lol. I'm the lone voice in the wilderness.
> 
> I think this post on peopleofwalmart.com is clearly fat bigotry (notice the caption, too).
> 
> ...



The site might make fun of thin people, too, but its making fun of fat people BECAUSE they are fat. That makes any "they make fun of everyone" argument pretty moot in saying its not fat bigotry. It just means its not JUST a fat bigotry insult site. That's not the issue at hand, though.

And I get that some people have little sympathy for people dressed in a trashy manner. Fine, but if it doesn't go both ways its a double-standard. The reason you think a fat woman looks bad dressed like needs to be weight neutral. Nothing should be only bad for fat women. The only reason that style of dress is acceptable on thin women is because it is sexual exciting for mainstream notions of attractiveness. I can assure you the similar attire on fat women inspires the same response among FAs. I don't think that's an endorsement, mind you. Just saying that its really no different on a fat or thin woman. Just our culture has decided to endorse it on thin people. Well screw that.


----------



## bdog (Nov 7, 2009)

The brain that sees someone and laughs is the same brain that sees someone and is thrilled, awed, impressed. Some judgments are inherent, some are learned, and many are a combination of the two. There's no one here who knows how another mind is operating. It's not my place to decide what another person thinks is funny or sexy or just outright ridunkulous. It is my place to decide whether or not I want to give a fuck. 

I wonder if people who are worried about making fun of others have a hard time laughing at themselves? I don't know..I think there's an eastern quote about the key difference between a master and his student is that student sees himself within the world, and the master sees the world within himself. I think it's fairly true. [where's my fucking bowing chinaman?]


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> You know what?
> You can weigh 10 Pounds.
> Your STILL. TECHNICALLY. FAT.
> 
> ...



Quicksand.....the more you struggle the more you make it worse


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2009)

Ummm...I don't think it's fat bigotry...but I am a little frightened by the number of pictures from Oklahoma and Texas.


----------



## katorade (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't wholly agree that it's a class issue, because after all, the photographers are also shopping in Wal-Mart. Yes, some of the pictures I would consider mean or judgmental, but most of them I rack up there with thinking "are they serious? They can't be serious. No...are they? I wish soandso was here because I can't figure this one out alone." I don't consider that mean as much as I do...confused. LOL. Some of it is just so borderline ridiculous that you can't tell if it's a joke or they're crazy or they just don't care, and sometimes you just need reaffirmation that you're not the only one seeing it.

A lot of the other ones I think are actually taken because the photographer thinks "that is fantastic!" The old guy with the pink and white leisure suit? Fantastic. The guy carrying around a raccoon? Fantastic! The really little old man with the kickass sideburns and pimp hat? Love him to death.

All in all I think it would be a better site with no comment section, because the internet is always full of idiots that want to say something loud and obnoxious just to hear themselves blabber.

As far as the first pic, I already discussed my thoughts about it with Ginny, so I'll just shorthand here. I, personally, find the whole pic inappropriate, but that's because I think shorts like that don't belong out of the house or off the beach volleyball court for a woman of ANY size. I also think PDG (public displays of groping) are just incredibly tacky. Keeping a hand on her ass is about as flagrant and tasteless as standing at a cash register feeling up your girlfriend's tits (and yes, I've seen it). Nobody wants to see you mind-hump your date while they're shopping for breakfast cereal and socks. You can wait.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 7, 2009)

I have laughed a lot at this site. I have gone to a store and see someone and wonder what went through their head to actually put that ensemble on. I love the photos of the people that go through the trouble of tricking out their car with like Dora the Explorer or Dr. Pepper on it. People make bad choices and sometimes they turn out pretty funny to other people. I'm happy that the site isn't just fat people. It's a little bit of everyone. And yes i have laughed at the poor fashion choices on fat folks too. It's not the fat that I see, its the seriously funny clothing.
Some of the photos are kind of dumb to get posted. But some are quite priceless.
thereifixedit.com and thatwillbuffout.com and awkwardfamilyphotos.com are all good places for funny pics. I laugh at my own bad choices too. I have gone out thinking i looked good only to see a photo and laugh at the bad choices.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

I tend to agree with what someone else/others have said....it's very "high school" as in it's superficial and mean-spirited. Only people with way too much free time on their hands would be at walmart snapping pics of strangers for this site........:blink:

Who gives a crap what lifeless assclowns find amusing? That site says way more about it's creators than the people it's attempting to bash.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2009)

The site's moronic but pretty good from a fashion point of view.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 8, 2009)

bdog said:


> _snipped..._ I wonder if people who are worried about making fun of others have a hard time laughing at themselves?



I think it's a good point that it's not helpful to be so serious or so worried about "offending" people that we can't relax, laugh, and be at peace with life, ourselves, others, our limitations, etc.

But at the same time, I think a key difference is that when you laugh at yourself, you're in on the joke...


----------



## joswitch (Nov 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> *snip*
> As far as the first pic, I already discussed my thoughts about it with Ginny, so I'll just shorthand here. I, personally, find the whole pic inappropriate, but that's because I think shorts like that don't belong out of the house or off the beach volleyball court for a woman of ANY size. I also think PDG (public displays of groping) are just incredibly tacky. Keeping a hand on her ass is about as flagrant and tasteless as standing at a cash register feeling up your girlfriend's tits (and yes, I've seen it). Nobody wants to see you mind-hump your date while they're shopping for breakfast cereal and socks. You can wait.



ftr - I am FOR short shorts anywhere anytime! 
And I am FOR PDG too!  

How come folks will calmly watch people being killed / beaten / maimed on telly / the news but god forbid someone have a bit of a kiss, cuddle or grope in front of them! 

The whole "O.M.G. How awful human affection / sexuality is! Cover it up! Cover it up! Eeewwwww!"  is baffling to me. The world needs more lovin' not less! 

Good taste = dull times in Dullsville.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 9, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I think it's a good point that it's not helpful to be so serious or so worried about "offending" people that we can't relax, laugh, and be at peace with life, ourselves, others, our limitations, etc.
> 
> But at the same time, I think a key difference is that when you laugh at yourself, you're in on the joke...



Agree! "owning" your jokes = v. imp.!


----------



## katorade (Nov 9, 2009)

joswitch said:


> ftr - I am FOR short shorts anywhere anytime!
> And I am FOR PDG too!
> 
> How come folks will calmly watch people being killed / beaten / maimed on telly / the news but god forbid someone have a bit of a kiss, cuddle or grope in front of them!




Uh, because it's television?


----------



## joswitch (Nov 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> Uh, because it's television?



So you're saying - it's totally cool to sit and watch real people, actually dying on the News, but not to see real people kissing or whatever in RL? 

Does it not strike you that this attitude is somewhat upside down?


----------



## katorade (Nov 9, 2009)

joswitch said:


> So you're saying - it's totally cool to sit and watch real people, actually dying on the News, but not to see real people kissing or whatever in RL?
> 
> Does it not strike you that this attitude is somewhat upside down?



I never said I liked to see real people dying on the television. For that matter, I don't want to see them dying in real life, either.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 9, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ummm...I don't think it's fat bigotry...but I am a little frightened by the number of pictures from Oklahoma and Texas.



Really? I've always been rather proud that emancipated fashion slaves from all over seem to know instinctively where they can find refuge and kindred tasteless spirits!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> I never said I liked to see real people dying on the television. For that matter, I don't want to see them dying in real life, either.



Well alrighty, that's a start I guess!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> I never said I liked to see real people dying on the television. For that matter, I don't want to see them dying in real life, either.



"You must spread some reputation around before giving any more to Katorade."

Nevertheless, that was a brilliant riposte!


----------



## katorade (Nov 9, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Well alrighty, that's a start I guess!




I mean, honestly, I'd rather see a couple hang all over each other in public more than I'd care to see them screaming at each other, but they're still over on the negative end of the scale of appropriateness for me. I'm not talking about mild displays of affection, either, like holding hands, or a light kiss, or having their arms around each other. I'm talking constant butt-touching (she/he can still walk with your hand out of their back pocket), sensual rubbing, heavy make-out sessions, etc. 

ESPECIALLY when someone is trying to talk to them. Ugh, I just want to smack people that do that. Have some respect and pay attention to the person addressing you!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

> ESPECIALLY when someone is trying to talk to them. Ugh, I just want to smack people that do that. Have some *respect *and pay attention to the person addressing you!



Who are you? Don Corleone? 

Why should anyone interrupt loving/horny times together to talk about the price of eggs / the weather / the traffic or whatever whitenoise, random blahdeblah you or whoever decides to butt in with?

Priorities. Loving / horny comes first. Random talk waaaay down the list. Unless that random talk is like "FIRE!" or "GODZILLA!" or other such emergency...



katorade said:


> I mean, honestly, I'd rather see a couple hang all over each other in public more than I'd care to see them screaming at each other, but they're still over on the negative end of the scale of appropriateness for me. I'm not talking about mild displays of affection, either, like holding hands, or a light kiss, or having their arms around each other.
> I'm talking constant *butt-touching* (she/he can still walk with your hand out of their back pocket), sensual rubbing, heavy *make-out sessions*, etc.



Oh noes! Not teh butt-touching! and teh making-out!!
How terribly bloody awful for you, darling! how you must suffer! Seeing these things with your very own eyeballs! :doh: 

News just in; "I'm not a prude but" - is the new - "I'm not a racist but" 

Sister Katorade get thee to a nunnery!


----------



## katorade (Nov 10, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Who are you? Don Corleone?
> 
> Why should anyone interrupt loving/horny times together to talk about the price of eggs / the weather / the traffic or whatever whitenoise, random blahdeblah you or whoever decides to butt in with?
> 
> ...





They wouldn't let me in for the shit I do behind closed doors.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 10, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Who are you? Don Corleone?
> 
> Why should anyone interrupt loving/horny times together to talk about the price of eggs / the weather / the traffic or whatever whitenoise, random blahdeblah you or whoever decides to butt in with?
> 
> ...



After what I did on Sunday, its a wonder I wasn't given the heave ho out of my second favorite bar.....

PDA is awesome with the right people, you don't care who's around you when you're having so much fun


----------



## mossystate (Nov 10, 2009)

Thing is...so many people do it for the benefit of others. Most probably don't even do the full tongue bath, when they are by themselves. I will sometimes see people who are supposedly just ' caught in the moment '. They tend to make sure they have their moves and poses well rehearsed. Spontaneous is really not what is happening. And, yeah, it's not a horrible thing to remember time and place...at least every now and then. ' Your ' world does not need to be highlighted all the time. Weird ego stuff. But, like clockwork ( to borrow a whine  ) some have to swoop in to call others prudes and not possessing teh sexay mindset.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> They wouldn't let me in for the shit I do behind closed doors.



It's always the quiet ones. Or the campaign-for-public-decency ones.


----------



## katorade (Nov 10, 2009)

joswitch said:


> It's always the quiet ones. Or the campaign-for-public-decency ones.



I'd like to take this moment to say that I'm not, in fact, a republican.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Thing is...so many people do it for the benefit of others. Most probably don't even do the full tongue bath, when they are by themselves. I will sometimes see people who are supposedly just ' caught in the moment '. They tend to make sure they have their moves and poses well rehearsed. Spontaneous is really not what is happening. And, yeah, it's not a horrible thing to remember time and place...at least every now and then. ' Your ' world does not need to be highlighted all the time. Weird ego stuff. But, like clockwork ( to borrow a whine  ) some have to swoop in to call others prudes and not possessing teh sexay mindset.



Swoop swoop swoop... ahahaha!! 
Speak for yourself Eyeore! Some of us really are passionate & spontaneous!

Once, years ago, me and a gf were snogging (that = "making out" for Americans) in the centre of Basingstoke (Amazingstoke... NOT) one evening... hardly anyone else around.... I picked her up in my arms and we were kissing while her legs were wrapped around my waist... We were interrupted by a policewoman who told me to put her down "because some people might be offended by that!" Well y'know what? I'm offended by the killjoy nature of "some people"  If it's just in general public then the prudes need a big steaming cup of get-the-fuck-over-it with a side order of don't-look-if-you-don't-like and a garnish of mind-your-own-business!

I have spoken.
*thunderclap*

I stole this^

Mediocrity borrows.
Genius steals.

I stole that^ too.

Bwahahahaaha!
oh, somebody stop me! 
I am killing me!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 10, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Swoop swoop swoop... ahahaha!!
> Speak for yourself Eyeore! Some of us really are passionate & spontaneous!
> 
> Once, years ago, me and a gf were snogging (that = "making out" for Americans) in the centre of Basingstoke (Amazingstoke... NOT) one evening... hardly anyone else around.... I picked her up in my arms and we were kissing while her legs were wrapped around my waist... We were interrupted by a policewoman who told me to put her down "because some people might be offended by that!" Well y'know what? I'm offended by the killjoy nature of "some people"  If it's just in general public then the prudes need a big steaming cup of get-the-fuck-over-it with a side order of don't-look-if-you-don't-like and a garnish of mind-your-own-business!
> ...



OMG, joswitch, you are not helping. I'm not opposed to public affection and was nodding with you for a time but there IS such a thing as too much. 

When the cops are called, 
IT'S TOO MUCH. 

Please steal that. ^ Shees! :doh:


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> I'd like to take this moment to say that I'm not, in fact, a republican.



Ah, see! you're not all bad *hugs*


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, joswitch, you are not helping. I'm not opposed to public affection and was nodding with you for a time but there IS such a thing as too much.
> 
> When the cops are called,
> IT'S TOO MUCH.
> ...



Lolz! No - one called the cops! No-one (else) had even complained! Or noticed! 

The policewoman was just wandering by - on foot - in a quiet, provincial english town on a weekday night when she had nothing actually criminal to occupy her. (Mainly cos no-one had got drunk enough to batter anyone else that early in the evening)


----------



## katorade (Nov 10, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Ah, see! you're not all bad *hugs*



Don't touch me in public.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> Don't touch me in public.



Lolz! I'll just wave at you in a friendly way


from


way



over




here...





Okay?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 10, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Lolz! I'll just wave at you in a friendly way
> 
> 
> from
> ...




you mean like this?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 10, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Swoop swoop swoop... ahahaha!!
> Speak for yourself Eyeore! Some of us really are passionate & spontaneous!



Jos, you really do need to calm down a bit. My post said, " so many "...not all...not you...not your right hand, or your left. Now, no calling names...that is, I do believe...a no-no out here. 

The more you know...dun dum da daaaaaaa.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Jos, you really do need to calm down a bit. My post said, " so many "...not all...not you...not your right hand, or your left. Now, no calling names...that is, I do believe...a no-no out here.
> 
> The more you know...dun dum da daaaaaaa.



I am calm! In a slightly silly (and swooping! I am with teh swooping!) but still kinda serious messing about way... which let's face it pretty much fits the level of this thread! 

What? you don't like Eeyore?  Eeyore's sweet! grumpy, but sweet!
Aaaaand about on a par with when you referred to me as a dog or a puppy or suchlike, really...
You can't take it? don't dish it out. ;P


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Thing is...so many people do it for the benefit of others. Most probably don't even do the full tongue bath, when they are by themselves. I will sometimes see people who are supposedly just ' caught in the moment '. They tend to make sure they have their moves and poses well rehearsed. Spontaneous is really not what is happening. And, yeah, it's not a horrible thing to remember time and place...at least every now and then. ' Your ' world does not need to be highlighted all the time. Weird ego stuff. But, like clockwork ( to borrow a whine  ) some have to swoop in to call others prudes and not possessing teh sexay mindset.



I totally give myself a tongue bath when i'm alone.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 10, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I totally give myself a tongue bath when i'm alone.



Hygiene for the win!


----------



## bdog (Nov 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> And, yeah, it's not a horrible thing to remember time and place...at least every now and then. ' Your ' world does not need to be highlighted all the time. Weird ego stuff. But, like clockwork ( to borrow a whine  ) some have to swoop in to call others prudes and not possessing teh sexay mindset.



this is not any different than saying a fat chick shouldn't wear short shorts in public.


----------



## James (Nov 10, 2009)

Isn't morality a confusing beast?

I might read a childrens book such as Harry Potter that contains depictions of violence and death. I might play a video game like GTA and murder a representation of a human being in cold blood. I might watch a film like Lord of the Rings and see people get hacked down with axes and swords. I might watch television and see adverts and programs that contain underage women presented in a manner that emphasizes their sexuality. I might attend a church and be told I will experience an afterlife in the fires of hell if I cling to a non religious belief. I might look at a website that has a fat person being displayed in a manner that objectifies their body... or in the case of the OP's topic, that mocks it.

How should one navigate all of the above? I could get enraged by all of it or I could just accept that morality is a mutable quantity and exposure to 'immoral' things does not make me an immoral person. Since I am an adult and I respect that others are adult too, I trust that they have the same right to be exposed to/interact with all the things on the above list as I might and come out the other side with their character still in balance.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 10, 2009)

bdog said:


> this is not any different than saying a fat chick shouldn't wear short shorts in public.



No...it is like saying it would probably not be the best thing for folks to wear short shorts in public that have their labia...penis...testicles...flapping in the breeze. 

I am not calling for laws...lol I am not losing sleep over it. It's rather like anybody talkin' about stuff they find irritating...for reasons that just might not be that a person is against even eye contact...touching a sleeve ( or, eeeeeek, a bare arm! )...or is a prude... or a blahblahblah. I said many people, etc...etc...etc...only want to ' shock ', and then claim they are sooooo open minded...etc...etc...etc.. Really...just read what I said, and don't read into what I didn't.

Jos, you stop smartin' over thar. :happy:


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 10, 2009)

Yo I be wit a gang a gangs, who hang and bang
Animals, orangutans, hammers move, bangers bang
Damn, it dude the game has changed
I got a hoe selection, a whole collection
A whole selection of my hoe collection
And I'm big pimpin', stick dipin', quick shiftin'
bitch listen, this isn't, no damn game in here (Oww)
Yeah, the whole byrd gang's in here, like Kurt Kobain was here, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
And I'm dangerous yeah, brainless yeah, stainless yeah
Aim it yeah, bang it yeah (y'all some dead motherfuckas)
And my diddy-pop, barge through the city blocks
Hard with the pretty glock, dodge and you getting shot
To the bar, Hard liquor get a shot
Get a broad, get her hot, get her home give her cock (Oww)
Go,it's your birthday
Go, go drink it girl, it's cumming, I know you're thirsty
Harlem's my birthplace, tombstone dirt place
Doomsday, goonsday, Tuesday to Thursday


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Yo I be wit a gang a gangs, who hang and bang
> Animals, orangutans, hammers move, bangers bang
> Damn, it dude the game has changed
> I got a hoe selection, a whole collection
> ...



A just plug me in just like I was Eddie Harris
You're eating crazy cheese like you would think I'm from Paris
You know I get fly, you think I get high
You know that I'm gone and I'mma tell you all why
So tell me: who are you dissing? Maybe I'm missing
The reason that you're smiling or wilding so listen
In my head I just wanna take 'em down
Imagination set loose and I'm gonna shake 'em down
Let it flow like a mudslide
A when I get on I like to ride and glide
I've got depth of perception in my text y'all
I get props at my mention 'cause I vex y'all
So what'cha what'cha what'cha want (what'cha want?)?
A you're so funny with the money that you flaunt (that'cha flaunt)
Where'd you get your information from huh?
You think that you can front when the revelation comes?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Lolz! No - one called the cops! No-one (else) had even complained! Or noticed!
> 
> The policewoman was just wandering by - on foot - in a quiet, provincial english town on a weekday night when she had nothing actually criminal to occupy her. (Mainly cos no-one had got drunk enough to batter anyone else that early in the evening)



I have no problems with public shows of affection. I see it sometimes, smile and move on but I can't stand anything that people do that screams LOOK AT ME! Once you cross the line it's an intrusion on my right to stare in to space and embellish on that screenplay I've been working on. I don't care about someones wild unbridled urge to bleat out on a cell phone or roil around with each other on a seat in the middle of town. I might have a wild urge to fart like a beast but I'm not going to do it in a public place that isn't designated for that kind of thing. Boundaries joswitch. They exist for a reason. If people tell you that what you're doing is an intrusion, take their word for it.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have no problems with public shows of affection. I see it sometimes, smile and move on but *I can't stand anything that people do that screams LOOK AT ME!* Once you cross the line it's an intrusion on my right to stare in to space and embellish on that screenplay I've been working on. I don't care about someones wild unbridled urge to bleat out on a cell phone or roil around with each other on a seat in the middle of town. I might have a wild urge to fart like a beast but I'm not going to do it in a public place that isn't designated for that kind of thing. Boundaries joswitch. They exist for a reason. *If people tell you that what you're doing is an intrusion, take their word for it*.



On the whole I take it that those people are resentful killjoys.

One day humans as a whole will get the fuck over the fact that we have bodies and sexuality and we are not special magic robots made by some big beardy dude in the sky. It's the 21st century - it's time to grow the fuck up and stop feeling ashamed for being what we are. The amount of energy and time that is WASTED by folks pursing their mouths and trying to stop others enjoying themselves is INSANE - we could've conquered space by now if we'd dropped that bullshit a hundred years ago.

And as I earn my living by doing things (music / poetry things, not overtly sex things, but still) that scream "LOOK AT ME!", then you and I will have to agree to differ on this point.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> On the whole I take it that those people are resentful killjoys.
> 
> One day humans as a whole will get the fuck over the fact that we have bodies and sexuality and we are not special magic robots made by some big beardy dude in the sky. It's the 21st century - it's time to grow the fuck up and stop feeling ashamed for being what we are. The amount of energy and time that is WASTED by folks pursing their mouths and trying to stop others enjoying themselves is INSANE - we could've conquered space by now if we'd dropped that bullshit a hundred years ago.
> 
> And as I earn my living by doing things (music / poetry things, not overtly sex things, but still) that scream "LOOK AT ME!", then you and I will have to agree to differ on this point.



That may not necessarily be true. I have a relative who is quite simple minded. She enjoys knock knock jokes, puns and other such things and will chatter on and on next to me on the whole ride down laughing like a sailor and elbowing my arm at the wheel. After a while I'm forced to have to ask her to stop. She doesn't know that she's vapid and annoying. She just thinks I'm a big ol' meanie who needs to lighten up and get a sense of humor. The fact that folks don't want to watch you snog off has little to do with their lack of acceptance for sexual things. While there are plenty of folks who would be pleased to be invited to look, most of us would rather watch hot lesbians. You are not going to be entertaining to everyone so forcing everyone to look is going to be irritating to a few.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> That may not necessarily be true. I have a relative who is quite simple minded. She enjoys knock knock jokes, puns and other such things and will chatter on and on next to me on the whole ride down laughing like a sailor and elbowing my arm at the wheel. After a while I'm forced to have to ask her to stop. She doesn't know that she's vapid and annoying. She just thinks I'm a big ol' meanie who needs to lighten up and get a sense of humor. The fact that folks don't want to watch you snog off has little to do with their lack of acceptance for sexual things. While there are plenty of folks who would be pleased to be invited to look, most of us would rather watch hot lesbians. You are not going to be entertaining to everyone so *forcing everyone to look is going to be irritating to a few*.



No-one is _forced_ to look. All they have to do is turn their eyes away and go about their day. Simple.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> No-one is _forced_ to look. All they have to do is turn their eyes away and go about their day. Simple.



But you see, that is what I meant by crossing the line. There is a line that is crossed that makes it near impossible to blend behavior into scenery. Once that line is crossed you've taken away a person's ability to do so -- then it's a problem.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> But you see, that is what I meant by crossing the line. There is a line that is crossed that makes it near impossible to blend behavior into scenery. Once that line is crossed you've taken away a person's ability to do so -- then it's a problem.



Sorry but that's just nonsense. What? are these public snoggers locking your neck in a brace and propping your eyelids with matchsticks? If you "can't" just look away from a couple kissing in public, then I'm afraid that it is very much you that has the problem. 

Learning to ignore and/or tolerate things happening around you - that aren't any of your business - is an early-learned life skill, or it should be anyway. I tolerate stuff going on around me everyday that I *could* very easily choose to find irritating. Stuff that *I* consider to be a whole lot less positive than people snogging.

By the way - Your example of your irritating relative is not the same - she is invading your personal space both physically and vocally. She is _literally_ in your face. For this to be equivalent to a couple kissing in public - they would have to be sat next to you, insistently inviting you to join in and trying to kiss you. Not the same.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 11, 2009)

That is a slippery slope. Technically some one jacking off in public isn't really invading my personal space, but it MAY bother me. I dunno though. 

It's all about subtlety when it comes to this sort of thing anyway .. so when you both get alone you can pounce on each other from all the built up anticipation.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Sorry but that's just nonsense. What? are these public snoggers locking your neck in a brace and propping your eyelids with matchsticks? If you "can't" just look away from a couple kissing in public, then I'm afraid that it is very much you that has the problem.
> 
> Learning to ignore and/or tolerate things happening around you - that aren't any of your business - is an early-learned life skill, or it should be anyway. I tolerate stuff going on around me everyday that I *could* very easily choose to find irritating. Stuff that *I* consider to be a whole lot less positive than people snogging.
> 
> By the way - Your example of your irritating relative is not the same - she is invading your personal space both physically and vocally. She is _literally_ in your face. For this to be equivalent to a couple kissing in public - they would have to be sat next to you, insistently inviting you to join in and trying to kiss you. Not the same.



If your argument is to assert that distraction doesn't exist beyond physical contact or that people should just train themselves to ignore cloying performance art it's an argument that is fundamentally flawed.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 11, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> That is a slippery slope. Technically some one jacking off in public isn't really invading my personal space, but it MAY bother me. I dunno though.
> 
> It's all about subtlety when it comes to this sort of thing anyway .. so when you both get alone you can pounce on each other from all the built up anticipation.



_
Unless one is the plumber, his wife, and his brother. All three were caught having a ménage-à-trois on the Long Island Rail Road 6:05 AM train in 2002._


----------



## Tooz (Nov 11, 2009)

You know how you can be arrested for having sex in public?

Yeah.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with BGB about it being a slippery slope. Because, yes -- jacking off, having sex, etc. in public are things that are rightly not acceptable. It shouldn't just be a free-for-all where everyone can do whatever they want in public spaces. 

But at the same time, just because something is generally not considered acceptable, doesn't mean it really is a reasonable, well-formed social boundary. It could be based on ignorance, hatred, or some form of bigotry. And just becuase someone feels uncomfortable looking at certain behaviors in public spaces, doesn't necessarily mean people shouldn't be allowed to do them. I mean, it _may_ mean that with the addition of other factors, too; and sometimes it does. But some actions just being socially unconventional, or making someone uncomfortable, are not sufficient reasons (by themselves) for saying people shouldn't be allowed to do them.


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> shes having the last laugh cause she's going home after wallmart to GET.IT.ON!!!!!!!!



Walmart as erotic/foreplay. Now I've heard it all! 

I love sites like this. Humor takes no prisoners. I can't recall the french theorist (Pierre Bercuire?) who said that humor makes automatons of us all, but I believe it to be true. Seeing someone slip and trip in front of you? You have to be divorced from emotions/empathy a bit to laugh at that, right? And yet we do it (or we do things like it. All those comedians who make fun of people? If we didn't find it funny, we wouldn't buy tix to the show or dial it up on the TV).

Of course, the reality is that sites like this are classist more than racist/sizeist. And still, I laugh. I shouldn't be proud of it, and I'm not, but I'm not ashamed of it either.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I agree with BGB about it being a slippery slope. Because, yes -- jacking off, having sex, etc. in public are things that are rightly not acceptable. It shouldn't just be a free-for-all where everyone can do whatever they want in public spaces.
> 
> But at the same time, just because something is generally not considered acceptable, doesn't mean it really is a reasonable, well-formed social boundary. It could be based on ignorance, hatred, or some form of bigotry. And just becuase someone feels uncomfortable looking at certain behaviors in public spaces, doesn't necessarily mean people shouldn't be allowed to do them. I mean, it _may_ mean that with the addition of other factors, too; and sometimes it does. But some actions just being socially unconventional, or making someone uncomfortable, are not sufficient reasons (by themselves) for saying people shouldn't be allowed to do them.



I completely agree. I just feel that anything that a cop can come along and ask you to stop doing is crossing the line.


----------



## katorade (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Sorry but that's just nonsense. What? are these public snoggers locking your neck in a brace and propping your eyelids with matchsticks? If you "can't" just look away from a couple kissing in public, then I'm afraid that it is very much you that has the problem.
> 
> Learning to ignore and/or tolerate things happening around you - that aren't any of your business - is an early-learned life skill, or it should be anyway. I tolerate stuff going on around me everyday that I *could* very easily choose to find irritating. Stuff that *I* consider to be a whole lot less positive than people snogging.
> 
> By the way - Your example of your irritating relative is not the same - she is invading your personal space both physically and vocally. She is _literally_ in your face. For this to be equivalent to a couple kissing in public - they would have to be sat next to you, insistently inviting you to join in and trying to kiss you. Not the same.




Jo, have you ever been on a bus with someone in the back getting a blow job? My best friend has.

Have you ever been sitting on a bench next to a couple making out who constantly keep bumping you with their arms? I have.

Have you ever been walking behind a couple on a sidewalk, and one has their hand in the other's back pocket, and they're walking at a snail's pace, and you just feel a little *weird* asking them to excuse YOU to try and get past them? I can't count how many times I have.

Non-sexually, have you ever seen someone pissing in public, or worse, taking a crap? I have! Ever have to listen to people screaming at each other? I have, actually just yesterday...on my porch...while in my house. Have you ever had to scurry out of the way of a physical confrontation? Again, _I have_.

I somehow don't think I'm alone, either.

We live in a society, Jo. What you do affects other people, like it or not. If you don't want people to take exception to your actions, or so much as LOOK at you in public, then I suggest you move to a remote cabin in the woods.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 11, 2009)

FWIW public displays of affection are fine by me. Witnessing them often makes me happy, if somewhat wistful. OTOH _public intimacy_ is an oxymoron, imo. It's not so much about offending public decency as the notion that certain levels of affection need to be contained to just those immediately involved. I like the idea of a partner having _all and only_ my attention on her and vice versa. :happy: JMO.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 11, 2009)

I think its great to see couples walking with their hands in each others back pockets and kissing, i see how it can make people uncomfortable but, i enjoy seeing couples happy and enjoying each other. Blow jobs in public maybe taking it bit far and i hate it when couple argue and fight in public i feel heaps uncomfortable when that happens, much prefer the kissing and hand holding


----------



## mergirl (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe..i like how some threads are stopped mid-sentence for going off track.....
erm...i feel people holding hands in public is fat bigotry BUT Blowjobs in public are a declaration of size acceptance!! 
Just my oppinon though..don't want to start no flame war nor nuthin!!!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I completely agree. I just feel that anything that a cop can come along and ask you to stop doing is crossing the line.



Ahahaha! cops can do whateverthefucktheylike over here! Maybe there's some control over them where you live, but not so much here... Cops have killed a bunch of fellas (including at least one innocent, on camera, no less) - they NEVER get jailed for it!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> If your argument is to assert that distraction doesn't exist beyond physical contact or that people should just train themselves to ignore cloying performance art it's an argument that is fundamentally flawed.



My argument is that folks should be tolerant of distractions that don't actually affect them. It's called minding your own business.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

katorade said:


> Jo, have you ever been on a bus with someone in the back getting a blow job? My best friend has.



nope - I've seen a few folks fucking in public in broad daylight though...
And y'know... meh... moving on about my business....



> Have you ever been sitting on a bench next to a couple making out who constantly keep bumping you with their arms? I have.
> 
> Have you ever been walking behind a couple on a sidewalk, and one has their hand in the other's back pocket, and they're walking at a snail's pace, and you just feel a little *weird* asking them to excuse YOU to try and get past them? I can't count how many times I have.



Well, the bumping you couple are a bit rude. that's invading YOUR personal space. Try moving to a different bench?

As for the "excuse me" thing. Why feel weird??? seriously, it's just people in love. No-one is hurt or in danger. Get over it, already!



> Non-sexually, have you ever seen someone pissing in public, or worse, taking a crap? I have! Ever have to listen to people screaming at each other? I have, actually just yesterday...on my porch...while in my house. Have you ever had to scurry out of the way of a physical confrontation? Again, _I have_.
> 
> I somehow don't think I'm alone, either.
> 
> We live in a society, Jo. What you do affects other people, like it or not. If you don't want people to take exception to your actions, or so much as LOOK at you in public, then I suggest you move to a remote cabin in the woods.



Ahhh, I'm NOT letting you lump in public health hazards and physical danger with your "ewww... people in love!" problem - they are NOT THE SAME thing!
Oh and yes to all of the above apart from the "scurry" bit....


And hey, we live in a society, Kato. Other people have lives that are nothing to do with you, like it or not. If you don't want to see people doing loving / horny things, then I suggest you move to a remote cabin in the woods. 

I have NO problem with people looking at me, and I never said I did.* 
I do however live in a remote- ish boat on the river /woods as of the last two years... (after years of living in a city centre)... go figure.

*I have a problem, with nosy, interfering, killjoys, tho.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I think its great to see couples walking with their hands in each others back pockets and kissing, i see how it can make people uncomfortable but, i enjoy seeing couples happy and enjoying each other. Blow jobs in public maybe taking it bit far and i hate it when couple argue and fight in public i feel heaps uncomfortable when that happens, much prefer the kissing and hand holding


Exactly, I feel the same way.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Exactly, I feel the same way.



Let there be love!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

To all the people who are "eewwwww" ing....

Bear in mind that the "don't wanna see that!" reaction is the bottom line for all kinds of prejudice, abuse and discrimination, including hatred of fat people. I think the world would be a better place if people got the fuck over seeing things around them that are outside a stifling, socially conformist norm / their own personal aesthetic. 

Let a thousand flowers bloom. Including the ones that you, personally, may not be fond of.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> To all the people who are "eewwwww" ing....
> 
> Bear in mind that the "don't wanna see that!" reaction is the bottom line for all kinds of prejudice, abuse and discrimination, including hatred of fat people. I think the world would be a better place if people got the fuck over seeing things around them that are outside a stifling, socially conformist norm / their own personal aesthetic.
> 
> Let a thousand flowers bloom. Including the ones that you, personally, may not be fond of.


I dont want any stink flowers to bloom though!!.. like a man dressed as a worm fellating a horse. I just don't want to see this as i am on my way to the shops...Call me a bigot.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I dont want any stink flowers to bloom though!!.. like a man dressed as a worm fellating a horse. I just don't want to see this as i am on my way to the shops...Call me a bigot.



Vermiphobe!

(vermi = worm)


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> To all the people who are "eewwwww" ing....
> 
> Bear in mind that the "don't wanna see that!" reaction is the bottom line for all kinds of prejudice, abuse and discrimination, including hatred of fat people. I think the world would be a better place if people got the fuck over seeing things around them that are outside a stifling, socially conformist norm / their own personal aesthetic.
> 
> Let a thousand flowers bloom. Including the ones that you, personally, may not be fond of.



So you're saying that the guy Katorade saw crapping in public was only providing fertilizer for another flower to bloom?


----------



## mergirl (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Vermiphobe!
> 
> (vermi = worm)


I know..to be honest i should be made to wear a sack over my head. Frankly my own intolerance disgusts me..


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

@Santa.. Nope. I did say - Kato's conflation of public health hazards / physical violence with... kissing - is false. They are not the same..... @Mer - yes, you bad! Bad Mer! Hear all the worms weep now! Weepweepweep...   ....


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

I've done almost everything there is to do in public, although I must admit I do try to keep it private like in a secluded area of a parking lot, the way back of a movie theater or the coffin corner of a hotel lobby.

If people see me, they have to be LOOKING for me and have to keep looking at me to see what I'm doing.

Lilly is right, the cops can and will break up any public fornication they see. I've been told to hit the bricks a few times but never arrested. My friend and I didn't do any snogging while I was in London other than the train to Heathrow.

To me, PDA is alright as long as its legal. Kissing, holding each other's asses and a grope here and there is alright....but once you round second base the cops have every right to cock block as they say.

This is a landmark event but I actually agree with Katorade for when people are bumping into you or walking at a snail's pace, it IS affecting you and you have every right to complain about it. Otherwise, treat PDA like television...don't like something, don't watch.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2009)

So basically, Jos, your argument is that because _you _have no issue with people fucking in public, nobody else should?

Just to make sure that my Spark Notes on this thread is accurate.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> So basically, Jos, your argument is that because _you _have no issue with people fucking in public, nobody else should?
> 
> Just to make sure that my Spark Notes on this thread is accurate.



Mainly the argument was about kissing, hands on bums, that level of things...
Yeah, folks should get the fuck over that already....

Re. actual fucking? I think it'll be long after I'm dead and gone before humanity grows up and gets over it's whole ridiculous issue with  genitals and  fucking ... I live in hope for a leap in enlightenment, but I'll not hold my breath....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Ahahaha! cops can do whateverthefucktheylike over here! Maybe there's some control over them where you live, but not so much here... Cops have killed a bunch of fellas (including at least one innocent, on camera, no less) - they NEVER get jailed for it!



Dang you joswitch.  I got all excited thinking there was police brutality going on at Basingstoke! I ran off to go look. I thought I might have something interesting to talk about that would spark heated debate among my drunk relatives at the next dysfunctional family Thanksgiving. I couldn't find anything except for an obscure reference to monkey slavery. That's 10 minuites I won't get back. Folks in the states own FIREARMS. Some people buy them for their kids for Christmas. The police at Basingstoke would be outgunned at a men's prayer breakfast here. The US is too fucked up to scare us with your police. I doubt you or your girlfriend would have been shot. lol Seriously, I'm not going to argue any more. You had me there though, I honestly did look. This kind of thing is right up my alley!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 11, 2009)

joswitch said:


> whole ridiculous issue with  genitals and  fucking ... I live in hope for a leap in enlightenment



You mean that in the future people will fuck openly on every corner?

But... but... what will happen to the porn industry, then? 

Doesn't permissiveness need at least the appearance of repression to find traction?

I know! In this future of yours, "porn" will show people in full dress, covered to the gills in scratchy wool, a la Diane Keaton. It will appear to give people license to hang onto their sense of modesty. And, boy, won't it be sexy!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 11, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> You mean that in the future people will fuck openly on every corner?
> 
> *But... but... what will happen to the porn industry, then? *
> 
> ...









*Kitty Porn will be all the rage*


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Mainly the argument was about kissing, hands on bums, that level of things...
> Yeah, folks should get the fuck over that already....
> 
> Re. actual fucking? I think it'll be long after I'm dead and gone before humanity grows up and gets over it's whole ridiculous issue with  genitals and  fucking ... I live in hope for a leap in enlightenment, but I'll not hold my breath....




Just to be clear, it is not just the kissing and ass groping that bother me, it's when they impede on other people and when it gets "too hot for tv". Normal displays of PDAs don't bug me, _gratuitous_ displays do. Oddly enough, though, it's usually other people I feel uncomfortable for. The little old lady walking by who adheres to old school polite society, a parent with young children that shouldn't have to explain why that guy has his tongue down that woman's throat, or why her legs are wrapped around him, etc.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 12, 2009)

I saw a couple screwing in a very public, very visible park. They were in a car and it was grotesquely obvious. Personally I wouldn't have a problem with this if it happened at night and people couldn't see, but in a VERY public park on a Sunday afternoon with kids riding by on bikes? Seriously pissed me off.

We have enough bullshit to look at. I don't need to see some obviously brain-dead chick and her non-impressive ass bouncing up and down while I read my paper. Especially when the park has so many secluded areas to get your freak on. Take it to Shuttytown. 

Oh, I called the cops. Damn straight. And i'm almost as far away from prude as you can get.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 12, 2009)

Public excretion/urination is socially accepted in various cultures around the world. Conflating such actions with the antisocial behavior of public masturbation shows a startling lack of understanding.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 12, 2009)

I would point out that in the original picture I posted about he was merely grabbing her ass, so all the "sex in public" comments are missing the point ... but I don't think it would do any good. lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, please don't post any comments. Lord knows this is a forum.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Yes, please don't post any comments. Lord knows this is a forum.


Seriously?  I didn't _say_ don't post any comments - I said the ones talking about public sex are missing the point.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 12, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I think its great to see couples walking with their hands in each others back pockets and kissing, i see how it can make people uncomfortable but, i enjoy seeing couples happy and enjoying each other. Blow jobs in public maybe taking it bit far and i hate it when couple argue and fight in public i feel heaps uncomfortable when that happens, much prefer the kissing and hand holding



And I do hope you understand that some people in this thread are not talking about some kissing and hand holding.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 12, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Public excretion/urination is socially accepted in various cultures around the world. Conflating such actions with the antisocial behavior of public masturbation shows a startling lack of understanding.



post of the year


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 12, 2009)

in soviet russia joswitch has a freakin PhD


----------



## joswitch (Nov 12, 2009)

@Lilly - no we weren't in danger of being shot, but we weren't breaking a law & so the cop was abusing her power on a tiny scale to support her own, personal dislikes... Re. fatal abuse of police power in uk - Cos folks here are disarmed cops here don't have to be armed to abuse their power.. Look up the G8 summit protests in London recently.. Cops with covered badge numbers were systematically beating the crap out of peaceful protesters (that's routine here) and one of them attacked a passer-by badly enough that the guy died within minutes.. There's photos and it hit all the papers.. For armed cops killing innocents here look up Harry Stanley and Jean Charles de Menezez.. Theres more where that came from.. @Fascinita - lolz! Maybe! Humans = weird! @Exile - in soviet russia they have statues of me and a public holiday in my name.. They fuckin' love my anarchist arse over there!


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I saw a couple screwing in a very public, very visible park. They were in a car and it was grotesquely obvious. Personally I wouldn't have a problem with this if it happened at night and people couldn't see, but in a VERY public park on a Sunday afternoon with kids riding by on bikes? Seriously pissed me off.
> 
> We have enough bullshit to look at. I don't need to see some obviously brain-dead chick and her non-impressive ass bouncing up and down while I read my paper. Especially when the park has so many secluded areas to get your freak on. Take it to Shuttytown.
> 
> Oh, I called the cops. Damn straight. And i'm almost as far away from prude as you can get.



This reminds me of the time I went to a Drive-In over the summer in the Boondocks of New Hampshire.

During the 1st feature near the end (Land of the Lost) I notice a couple in the next car over openly fornicating. Now at first they either were already rounding second base or they were getting close to third....either way it was funny as fuck for me and my date. I;m thinking to myself "Great, I get to watch a double feature AND a live-action prono...this drive-in rules!"

After the movie was over me and my date get out of my car, walked past the fornicators over to the truck parked next to it for that was my date's friends and fam. Minutes later the couple gets out of the car and the man runs to the bathroom while the girl walks up to us. She introduces herself and everyone but me is looking at her funny because they know what went on. Me, I played it off and introduced myself and found out she was from Canada. Being completely oblivious to her and her b/f no less than 20 minutes before, I have like a 2 minute discussion about Toronto and Ontario while everyone else is giving her the evil eye for fornicating in front of them.

Once the guy comes back from the can, me and my date head back to my car for the second feature (Terminator 4, which set a personal record as it was my 3rd time seeing it in theaters). About 15 minutes in, I look over and the couple has completely rounded third base and were very VERY clearly fucking each other silly. Using my devious mind I reached for one of my cd's and then blasted out the window: "RELAX....DON'T DO IT....WHEN YOU WANNA GO DO IT...RELAX...DON'T DO IT...WHEN YOU WANNA CUM" my date starts laughing her ass off and I turn the radio back to the movie. 5 minutes later I look over and the car is gone....guess I scared them off lol.

Granted this happened at night, around 11 pm if I remember correctly but there definitely was a chance of children being around. So it may not have been exactly what Surely saw....but it was pretty close.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 12, 2009)

katorade said:


> Just to be clear, it is not just the kissing and ass groping that bother me, it's when they impede on other people and when it gets "too hot for tv". Normal displays of PDAs don't bug me, _gratuitous_ displays do. Oddly enough, though, it's usually other people I feel uncomfortable for. The little old lady walking by who adheres to old school polite society, a parent with young children that shouldn't have to explain why that guy has his *tongue down that woman's throat, or why her legs are wrapped around him, etc.*



You're having second-hand "ewwww" on the basis of your assumptions???:doh:

That little old lady was probably a teen / in her early twenties in the sixties - she's probably seen it all! Maybe she dropped acid and had an orgy with Timothy Leary... how the hell would you know?

And re. "the children" seeing what you specified above^. 
Seriously, how hard is it for a parent to say -
"Well, kids - when two grown ups really love each other - in a special grown up way - then sometimes they kiss and hug like that.... Now who wants to go play football?"

Job done. Why should it be a problem? Parents should be making the effort to educate kids on the "facts of life" - at least an honest response to "where do babies come from?" - in a matter of fact way. Certainly once they're old enough to ask and understand, and before it becomes an "embarrassing teen issue".

You're worried about the children? How about this - "An average American child will see 200,000 violent acts and 16,000 murders on TV by age 18"
from: 
http://www.med.umich.edu/yourchild/topics/tv.htm


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 12, 2009)

I think Michael Cera summed it up pretty well in Superbad.

Just imagine if girls weren't weirded out by our boners and stuff, and just like wanted to see them. That's the world I one day want to live in.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 12, 2009)

> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > Jo, have you ever been on a bus with someone in the back getting a blow job? My best friend has.
> ...





> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be clear, it is not just the kissing and ass groping that bother me, it's when they impede on other people and when it gets "too hot for tv". Normal displays of PDAs don't bug me, _gratuitous_ displays do. Oddly enough, though, it's usually other people I feel uncomfortable for. The little old lady walking by who adheres to old school polite society, a parent with young children that shouldn't have to explain why that guy has his tongue down that woman's throat, or why her legs are wrapped around him, etc.





mossystate said:


> And I do hope you understand that some people in this thread are not talking about some kissing and hand holding.



I sure do, i was only responding to Katorade's first post, then she explained in the second post that it wasn't the PDAs that bothered her..


----------



## Jes (Nov 12, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> the antisocial behavior of public masturbation .



uh oh. Well, boy...don't I feel awkward now! or should I say antisocial!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 12, 2009)

Jes said:


> uh oh. Well, boy...don't I feel awkward now! or should I say antisocial!



I think exemptions are granted when the intention is primarily flirting?


----------



## Jes (Nov 12, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I think exemptions are granted when the intention is primarily flirting?



then i'm still totally not exempt.

dang.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 12, 2009)

@Jes - Lolz! now I keep hearing that "one hand in my pocket" song by Alanis Morrisette in my head... I blame you for this! *shakes fist*   (jk)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Nov 14, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Public excretion/urination is socially accepted in various cultures around the world. Conflating such actions with the antisocial behavior of public masturbation shows a startling lack of understanding.



Since we're on the topic of double standards, does the fact that if a little boy pulls down his pants and pees against a tree is generally viewed as cute or funny but if a 50 year old did the same thing it would be seen as creepy constitute age-ism?

Chris


----------



## mergirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Never2fat4me said:


> Since we're on the topic of double standards, does the fact that if a little boy pulls down his pants and pees against a tree is generally viewed as cute or funny but if a 50 year old did the same thing it would be seen as creepy constitute age-ism?
> 
> Chris


Most ..'MOST' 50 year old men can hold in their pee till they get to a toilet though. So they don't need to pee against walls.. The rule here is (i feel) The bigger the bladder the lesser the cute!!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Nov 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Most ..'MOST' 50 year old men can hold in their pee till they get to a toilet though. So they don't need to pee against walls.. The rule here is (i feel) The bigger the bladder the lesser the cute!!



That sounds like a blatant case of bladder-ism to me, mergirl!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Never2fat4me said:


> That sounds like a blatant case of bladder-ism to me, mergirl!


Yes..thinking about this.. i agree with you. I need to go get me some anti bladder sizeism t-shirts made now!!! Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yes..thinking about this.. i agree with you. I need to go get me some anti bladder sizeism t-shirts made now!!! Grrrrrrrr!!!



As someone with a huge bladder, I am deeply offended. I think I will call the local chapter of NAHBA (National Association of Huge Bladders Association).

p.s.
Do you think if someone posted a pic of my bladder shopping at Walmart, it would have gotten its own thread?


----------



## mergirl (Nov 14, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> As someone with a huge bladder, I am deeply offended. I think I will call the local chapter of NAHBA (National Association of Huge Bladders Association).
> 
> p.s.
> Do you think if someone posted a pic of my bladder shopping at Walmart, it would have gotten its own thread?


I feel as a member of the british large bladder branch HUBBA (huge undulating british bladder association) posting pics of our large bladders shopping at walmart can only mean a step forward in supersized bladder acceptance. Though, of course, here we shop at Kwiksave.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Nov 14, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> p.s.
> Do you think if someone posted a pic of my bladder shopping at Walmart, it would have gotten its own thread?



Not sure, but if you relieved it in Walmart, I guarantee it would have been on the site and subject of a thread somewhere on the Net!

Chris


----------



## Weeze (Nov 16, 2009)

how racist.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 16, 2009)

krismiss said:


> how racist.



BANGERANG!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2009)

krismiss said:


> how racist.



Why is that racist? What did they say about the guy? 

See? This is what I'm talking about. A person dressed like Big Bird or a clown or even just an overachieving goth? Sure, I can see someone thinking that's novel. But this guy?? What kind of slack jawed mouth breather thinks this guy is amusing/interesting?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Why is that racist? What did they say about the guy?
> 
> See? This is what I'm talking about. A person dressed like Big Bird or a clown or even just an overachieving goth? Sure, I can see someone thinking that's novel. But this guy?? What kind of slack jawed mouth breather thinks this guy is amusing/interesting?




Could it be he's wearing a fanny pack? lol...a silver one at that.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Could it be he's wearing a fanny pack? lol...a silver one at that.



Is it a fanny pack? *squints* Man I can't tell what it is, you kids and your electronics.  I thought it was something new that folks are hooking themselves up to now.

Besides, how does that tie in with racism?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Could it be he's wearing a fanny pack? lol...a silver one at that.



No, the heading under his picture is referring to him as being a "lost boy" look-alike (the horror flick from the 90's).


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 16, 2009)

No no no, not the horror movie the Lost Boys. 

He looks like the leader of the Lost Boys from the movie Hook, y'know, Peter Pan.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Besides, how does that tie in with racism?



*nudges with elbow* It was sarcastic. It's not racist, just like the site isn't fat bigotry.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> No no no, not the horror movie the Lost Boys.
> 
> He looks like the leader of the Lost Boys from the movie Hook, y'know, Peter Pan.



BGB .... 1 TraciJo67 ............. 0 (but I have more dots)

I googled the word "Rufio" and the pic I saw came with the heading "The Lost Boys" ... image that came to mind for me was that ridiculous vampire movie starring Corey Feldman, rather than Peter Pan-nish. 

At any rate, it looks like they're making fun of his appearance, not his race. Doesn't make it any nicer, but it sure makes me slightly more comfortable about laughing @ the image .


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> *nudges with elbow* It was sarcastic. It's not racist, just like the site isn't fat bigotry.



Another duh moment for me. I didn't pick up on the irony either.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> BGB .... 1 TraciJo67 ............. 0 (but I have more dots)
> 
> I googled the word "Rufio" and the pic I saw came with the heading "The Lost Boys" ... image that came to mind for me was that ridiculous vampire movie starring Corey Feldman, rather than Peter Pan-nish.
> 
> At any rate, it looks like they're making fun of his appearance, not his race. Doesn't make it any nicer, but it sure makes me slightly more comfortable about laughing @ the image .



NOOoooooooo, Lost Boys was the best movie EVER! Vampires and stuff. But yeah, not really racist.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> *nudges with elbow* It was sarcastic. It's not racist, just like the site isn't fat bigotry.



LOL! I am slow, I thought there was an underground movement against fanny packs. Understandable I guess but I think his silver one is sharp looking. *shrugs* I wouldn't wear it though.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 16, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> NOOoooooooo, Lost Boys was the best movie EVER! Vampires and stuff. But yeah, not really racist.



Totally! Lost Boys RULED! Especially the sound track! And the one bit where they shove the vamp into the bath full of holy water and garlic!


----------



## Weeze (Nov 16, 2009)

i apologize for being unfunny  it happens more often than not


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Totally! Lost Boys RULED! Especially the sound track! And the one bit where they shove the vamp into the bath full of holy water and garlic!



LOL! YES, the soundtrack! I loved, "Death. By stereo."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2009)

I am soooo glad this thread has finally turned to talk of vampires....:smitten: :wubu: :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 16, 2009)

It just wasn't *sucking *enough already.

(sorry BBM! had to make that joke )


----------



## mergirl (Nov 17, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Could it be he's wearing a fanny pack? lol...a silver one at that.


tee-hee "Fanny pack".. *giggles*


----------



## mergirl (Nov 17, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL! I am slow, I thought there was an underground movement against fanny packs. Understandable I guess but I think his silver one is sharp looking. *shrugs* I wouldn't wear it though.


There IS an underground movement against fanny packs.. and i am about to begin it!!  I am scared of bumbag wearers -the only person who was that organised and paranoid at the same time was hitler! (Oh i just did that thing..where every debate leads to hitler..erm yeah that)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am soooo glad this thread has finally turned to talk of vampires....:smitten: :wubu: :bow:



When your thread descends into talk of vampires, you knooooow you've arrived.  Fanny packs make my ass look big. :wubu:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> tee-hee "Fanny pack".. *giggles*




lol. Can you imagine wearing a bum bag THERE? lol. How awkward!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 17, 2009)

I know..but a suitable place to keep any small vibrators you might want to talk with you on a day out none the less.
I know this makes NO sense.. but just nod and pretend it does..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I know..but a suitable place to keep any small vibrators you might want to talk with you on a day out none the less.
> I know this makes NO sense.. but just nod and pretend it does..



Adding new meaning to the term "silver bullet." Nyuk nyuk, I crack myself up.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 17, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Adding new meaning to the term "silver bullet." Nyuk nyuk, I crack myself up.


I groaned and giggled at the same time. Now THATS something! lol


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> There IS an underground movement against fanny packs.. and i am about to begin it!!  *I am scared of bumbag wearers *-the only person who was that organised and paranoid at the same time was hitler! (Oh i just did that thing..where every debate leads to hitler..erm yeah that)



*No reason to fear the bumbag wearers MerGirl- Mr. T has it covered*







*Mr. T sez- "Take that you f- bumbag wearing Shark" * :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *No reason to fear the bumbag wearers MerGirl- Mr. T has it covered*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See now bumbag sounds nasty. Worse than pisscup. :doh:


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 17, 2009)

I pity the fool who wears a bumbag!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> See now bumbag sounds nasty. Worse than pisscup. :doh:



Hmmm maybe it's all in the accent - I guess with my "New Yawk" accent _bumbag_ can sound nasty. 

*But* add MerGirl's Scottish Sound.. it may give this word a different feeling..


----------



## mergirl (Nov 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> See now bumbag sounds nasty. Worse than pisscup. :doh:


Worse than piss cup?? no!! But we wear them on our bums! If we called them fannypacks we would have to wear them on our vagina! 
I would say fanny pack is more nasty than pisscup but less nasty than pubic louse.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Hmmm maybe it's all in the accent - I guess with my "New Yawk" accent _bumbag_ can sound nasty.
> 
> *But* add MerGirl's Scottish Sound.. it may give this word a different feeling..


yes.. its true.. when i say bumbag, tis like i am saying butterfly.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yes.. its true.. when i say bumbag, tis like i am saying butterfly.



To be honest, depending on which Scottish accent you have...I'd be like, eh?


----------



## mergirl (Nov 18, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> To be honest, depending on which Scottish accent you have...I'd be like, eh?


Well an english woman who was trying to sell me a holiday on the phone the other day asked me where i was from because "Normally i can't understand a word you lot say and you have a polite and clear voice".. Think she was just trying to butter me up.. plus i like to be clear and polite when i say.. "Fuck.. awwwf". lol


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well an english woman who was trying to sell me a holiday on the phone the other day asked me where i was from because "Normally i can't understand a word you lot say and you have a polite and clear voice".. Think she was just trying to butter me up.. plus i like to be clear and polite when i say..* "Fuck.. awwwf". *lol



And here it's just plain old *Fuck Off*...
However.. _*"Fuck.. awwwf"*_ with that Scottish accent just "Sings"... :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Zactly!!!!


----------

